# Notice: Rule change for future SSOTM nominees.



## Beanflip

In addition to the existing rules (as seen below) nominations will also be required to be accompanied by at least one photograph of the frame with bands attached to the forks in the intended manner by which it may be shot.

I realize this is a change that will not be available on all entries at this time. However, for this month I would ask that nominations be made normally and that those nominated without the required pic would then provide the required pic.

Existing rules:

Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in the previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.
Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week
A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them
Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement!


----------



## honorary pie

Wow, what a silly change.. so after a months arguments over whether MJ's hand qualifies as an actual slingshot, THIS is an ammendment to the rules ? I personally rarely put bands on slings that I take pics of, and think seeing the whole slingshot without bands is more important than them attached, as it shows the complete slingshot, abrasive or cleverly designed fork tips included. we've established, this very month that bands can be attached to absolutely anything and qualify as a slingshot. Even when it's not new or original..so why do we need to band them slingshots at all? extremely rarely does a nominated slingshot cause questions as to whether it can be banded, to warrant such a redundant ammendment to the rules.. I figured a change might be made to align to the dates and difficulties involved in nominating the correct people for the time period, maybe even a dedicated place to streamline the potential nominees for the month.. this contest has gone to the dogs, not the best craftsmen...


----------



## Resigned User

I love this new rule... 
So there will be no problem if I nominate Dedos one








Tubes attached and it is a slingshot


----------



## M.J

100% saw the above post coming.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

A slingshot has three major components; a frame, elastic, and a pouch. A hand or a foot is not a frame. A frame without bands, no matter how pretty, is not a slingshot.

So, lighten up, guys, we are just trying to keep SSOTM relevant, and not become a laughing stock.

Managing the SSOTM takes a lot of time and work, by an unpaid volunteer. (not me, I don't have the patience to deal with **** stirrers) We are now down to one (1) moderator willing to put up with the BS and keep SSOTM alive. If you have some helpful suggestions, present them via PM, but please keep your snark off the Forum.


----------



## Resigned User

"A hand or a foot is not a slingshot" ... Ur right man
So why the hell no one of the staff say nothing when MJ hand was nominate and nothing when he won the second place?


----------



## devils son in law

So, I can't nominate a Toolman special because the pictures of his new frame didn't include bands?

I'm not being critical of Beanflip, I know he's trying to do what's best!


----------



## M.J

Widget said:


> "A hand or a foot is not a slingshot" ... Ur right man
> So why the **** no one of the staff say nothing when MJ hand was nominate and nothing when he won the second place?


Shoot your creation on video.
I double-dog dare you.


----------



## Resigned User

Your staff partner say ur hand is not a frame and so not a slingshot not me... I nominate a foot.. U a hand... In the rules there is nowhere written that I must proof I can shoot the slingshot I nominate


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Widget said:


> "A hand or a foot is not a slingshot" ... Ur right man
> So why the **** no one of the staff say nothing when MJ hand was nominate and nothing when he won the second place?


Simple. At the time there was no rule defining what is a slingshot. Just because we said nothing in public does not mean we said nothing. The rule change is our statement.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

devils son in law said:


> So, I can't nominate a Toolman special because the pictures of his new frame didn't include bands?
> 
> I'm not being critical of Beanflip, I know he's trying to do what's best!


Read the change again. You can nominate a frame, but the maker/owner must upload a picture of the banded frame to be included in the voting.


----------



## honorary pie

No snark, no BS, just absolute honest conjecture. For sure there are going to be differences in opinions, but PMing them to mods is not the purpose of a public forum. expressing and sharing ideas is. I Happen to believe this is a silly idea, as it serves to shorten the list of potential nominees, and complicate the already rigorously difficult challenge of finding the original posts buried beneath months old threads. this allows for great frames to be excluded on technicalities. I'm not stirring my sh it, but I think the purpose of the ammendment could have been discussed or voted on by the forum, couldn't it?


----------



## honorary pie

Also, I don't care whether a hand or foot is nominated, but from here out, I'd hope the makers step up their bling, sheesh guys, would a pedicure hurt?


----------



## Resigned User

No H.P. u are wrong...

Now after years of slingshot history... We finally have a perfect idea of what is a slingshot

A foot or a hand is not a frame and so not a slingshot

So pedicure or manicure it doesn't matter... You can't nominate it


----------



## DEDO

Hi to everyone.

In Italy there is an organization called "mafia", but all over the world there is a way of behaving that is called "mafioso".

As long as friends of friends, and friends of mod decide the rules of this forum, you will have less and less excellent craftsmen (as it is happening)

A hand is not a sling.....CAN BE USED LIKE A SLING ...BUT IS NOT.....like a foot or a penis.

I'm sorry but if the change is that new rule i don't think that this forum will have future.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

DEDO said:


> Hi to everyone.
> 
> In Italy there is an organization called "mafia", but all over the world there is a way of behaving that is called "mafioso".
> 
> As long as friends of friends, and friends of mod decide the rules of this forum, you will have less and less excellent craftsmen (as it is happening)
> 
> A hand is not a sling.....CAN BE USED LIKE A SLING ...BUT IS NOT.....like a foot or a penis.
> 
> I'm sorry but if the change is that new rule i don't think that this forum will have future.


Our demise has been predicted many times in the past, Dedo. Whenever we change a rule, enforce a rule, or reply in kind to some trouble maker, our imminent destruction is foretold. The usual result is that the trouble makers go somewhere else and the Forum is better off.

If we were the Mafioso you accuse us of being, you would be gone for that one post. You can't publicly criticize the Mafia.

Yes, the owners, admins, and moderators decide the rules. If those rules are too restrictive for you, there are some Forums where there are none, or you could do as some former members have done, and form your own. I suggest you visit some of them and see if they tolerate being called Mafioso.


----------



## DEDO

Vorrei vedere se in altri forum una mano è considerata fionda, non solo ma anche con fantasiose argomentazioni.

Forse la mia critica da fastidio, ma chiunque nel mondo si metterebbe a ridere se volessi argomentare che due dita con un elastico ed una pezzola attaccati sono una fionda.

Se poi mi dici che il forum è il tuo e dei tuoi amici e lo gestisci come vuoi, no problem ma sarebbe bene saperlo prima.


----------



## Resigned User

Henry in Panama said:


> DEDO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone.
> 
> In Italy there is an organization called "mafia", but all over the world there is a way of behaving that is called "mafioso".
> 
> As long as friends of friends, and friends of mod decide the rules of this forum, you will have less and less excellent craftsmen (as it is happening)
> 
> A hand is not a sling.....CAN BE USED LIKE A SLING ...BUT IS NOT.....like a foot or a penis.
> 
> I'm sorry but if the change is that new rule i don't think that this forum will have future.
> 
> 
> 
> Our demise has been predicted many times in the past, Dedo. Whenever we change a rule, enforce a rule, or reply in kind to some trouble maker, our imminent destruction is foretold. The usual result is that the trouble makers go somewhere else and the Forum is better off.
> 
> If we were the Mafioso you accuse us of being, you would be gone for that one post. You can't publicly criticize the Mafia.
> 
> Yes, the owners, admins, and moderators decide the rules. If those rules are too restrictive for you, there are some Forums where there are none, or you could do as some former members have done, and form your own. I suggest you visit some of them and see if they tolerate being called Mafioso.
Click to expand...

U are right
Your forum... Your rules

But your forum is alive thx to the members...

Ban them all or mistreated them and you can write between only the staff members

I tell you this as an admin of a forum with over 150,000 users worldwide


----------



## pult421

M.J said:


> 100% saw the above post coming.


 everyone did. I was gonna put bands on my bullhorns (road bicycle) lol its all just fun. I dont think people should be that upset by now.. but how about frameless slingshots having its own comp. ?? I just grabbed pseudo tapered tubes and shot them volp style.. that should be an entry in the frameless comp. Just an example. But yall should try the pseudo tapered tubes volp style. Pretty cool.


----------



## pult421

Widget said:


> I love this new rule...
> So there will be no problem if I nominate Dedos one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubes attached and it is a slingshot


 remember.. it needs to be shot. Lol


----------



## Resigned User

pult421 said:


> remember.. it needs to be shot. Lol


Only if this be a point in the new rules...

- every one that nominate a slingshot MUST proof that it can be shoot like a boss


----------



## M.J

Widget said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> remember.. it needs to be shot. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Only if this be a point in the new rules...
> - every one that nominate a slingshot MUST proof that it can be shoot like a boss
Click to expand...

That would whittle the number of nominees right down to just about nothing!


----------



## pult421

Welll... no.. thats why i say.. frameless comp seperate.. amongst the people who dabble in frameless/bareback shooting. Its a no brainer that a normal for can shoot.. and possibly shoot accurate. But if someone does something out of the ordinary and its accurate enough.. then it would be a cool shooter and you can say its functional.. mjs is functional.. so is volps and dgui (he aint here .. just saying) and whoever else shoots bareback/frameless... so it should be able to work.


----------



## pult421

An online tournament or accuracy challenge of sorts i guess.


----------



## Rayshot

I have to agree with having to have a slingshot banded doesn't make sense if the idea is to get more nominations. Isn't the idea to showcase the slingshot? I find bands can be a real nuisance in trying to get photos that showcase the wood especially with limited time and convenient photo situations for a decent photo.

It reminds me of the government wanting me to pay taxes and they make taxes so complicated I have to pay someone else so I can properly pay my taxes. Just extra work and burden.

Mods I am hopeful you know I respect you as people and what you do as mods, especially behind the scenes. There is always more to a job than meets the eye if you haven't got intimate exposure to a task.

I just can't see any benefit big enough that will only create a diminished return.


----------



## CornDawg

Sometimes adversity yields opportunity. Am I alone in thinking an MJ vs. Volp Frameless Periscope Showdown would be a spectacle?

Nipples could use his Vegas connections to get us a line- I'm thinking MJ opens a 2:1 dog but gets bet back to even by post time...

We're talking Hagler v. Hearns here!

I'll surrender the idea to the forum for 9 points on the gate and 33% of the concessions.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

DEDO said:


> Vorrei vedere se in altri forum una mano è considerata fionda, non solo ma anche con fantasiose argomentazioni.
> 
> Forse la mia critica da fastidio, ma chiunque nel mondo si metterebbe a ridere se volessi argomentare che due dita con un elastico ed una pezzola attaccati sono una fionda.
> 
> Se poi mi dici che il forum è il tuo e dei tuoi amici e lo gestisci come vuoi, no problem ma sarebbe bene saperlo prima.


Google Translation

" I would like to see if other forums a hand is considered slingshot, not only but also with imaginative arguments.

Maybe my mind criticism, but anyone in the world would laugh if I wanted to argue that two fingers with an elastic band and a kerchief are attached a sling.

And if you tell me that this forum is your and your friends and manage as you want, no problem but it would be good to know before."

I told you no such thing. The Forum belongs to VerticalScope. I and the other moderators are unpaid volunteers who attempt to keep the Forum on topic and family friendly. Usually, we don't have a lot to do, because the vast majority of members want to discuss slingshots. From time to time, together with management, we make a small change to Forum rules. There are usually a few members who want to create a drama session, if anyone notices the change.

Frankly, I am amazed that anyone would be upset about requiring that SSOTM nominees be actual slingshots.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

This is why we can't have nice things (or keep good people). Go on, guys...go somewhere else, or start your own...

...just keep on chip-chip-chippin' away...


----------



## Resigned User

It's this your only argumentation?

I ask you T.T. 
Just to know how a staff member thread his members


----------



## M.J

Widget said:


> It's this your only argumentation?
> I ask you T.T.
> Just to know how a staff member thread his members


What?


----------



## Resigned User

Maybe I'm wrong but I 
think that tentacle say.. 
If you don't like how we take this forum... Go away because u are not good people

I'm wrong?


----------



## NaturalFork

I had mentioned in the other thread that a slingshot without bands could also be considered as not a slingshot. However, that was just trying to make a point. Do I truly believe a frame should be banded .. No. I think if something is nominated it should be posted and then let the voting decide.

I also think that several videos of an individual making incredible shots with their hand, a rock, a toothpick, a hubcap etc. qualify more for ssotm than a pretty paperweight.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Tentacle Toast said:


> This is why we can't have nice things (or keep good people). Go on, guys...go somewhere else, or start your own...
> 
> ...just keep on chip-chip-chippin' away...


By "nice things" are you referring to the "Funny" thread where you constantly push the limits?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Widget said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I
> think that tentacle say..
> If you don't like how we take this forum... Go away because u are not good people
> 
> I'm wrong?


Maybe TT is saying that there aren't any good people left, because of the oppressive moderation.


----------



## pult421

That escalated quickly. Wheres the popcorn eating gifs lol


----------



## DEDO

Senza dubbio il forum è familiare.......il problema è che la famiglia è ridotta a 4 o 5 membri .

Continuo a ripetere che una mano non può essere una fionda ma può essere usata come una fionda e continui a cercare argomentazioni. Qualcuno mi smentisce senza se e senza ma?


----------



## DEDO

Scusate tutti.....Buonanotte.


----------



## pult421

Not sure if its been pointed out.. but he bean only said.. 1.. at least 1 pic.. am i wrong?? Its just one pic. The others can be unbanded.. right?


----------



## Marco.

I support the new rule requiring at least one picture of nominated slingshots to be banded up. To suggest that this puts un unfair burden on the maker is ridiculous. 
I would suggest that makers also show a picture of the slingshot being held in the intended shooting position. Not suggesting a rule, but it's not always obvious, at least not to me, how the catty in question is supposed to be held. I'm not going to vote for a slingshot if I can't see how it would work.


----------



## pult421

Im pretty sure everyone knows or has an idea by now.. of how a bunch of slingshots are supposed to be shot.. held.. etc. I think maybe the rule is referring to the bands having to be able to be attached to the fork.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

pult421 said:


> Not sure if its been pointed out.. but he bean only said.. 1.. at least 1 pic.. am i wrong?? Its just one pic. The others can be unbanded.. right?


Correct.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

pult421 said:


> Im pretty sure everyone knows or has an idea by now.. of how a bunch of slingshots are supposed to be shot.. held.. etc. I think maybe the rule is referring to the bands having to be able to be attached to the fork.


No, the rule is that bands must be attached.


----------



## pult421

Henry in Panama said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure everyone knows or has an idea by now.. of how a bunch of slingshots are supposed to be shot.. held.. etc. I think maybe the rule is referring to the bands having to be able to be attached to the fork.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the rule is that bands must be attached.
Click to expand...

 yea i know.. im just trying to point out .. the rule seems like it was made to avoid issues in the future with nominations.. but most def.. i hear ya.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Wasn't it better to exclude MJ to the last SSOTM?
We having all this argument only because the hand was MJ's hand.
If the hand were of somebody else, maybe Beanflip would excluded him, or nobody would voted him.
MJ is a mod, he is a very popular shooter, he is the organizator of the MWST (just ended), so he have lots of friend here who he met in real life.
Beanflip didn't exclude him just to don't offend his friend and his mod.
JT have nominated MJ just because Metro didn't make any slingshot on july so he didn't see other his friend except MJ.
Some people voted MJ because no other their friend were in contest (14 vote after less of 24 hours, then 4 more in a week). They didn't vote the most beautiful slingshot, they vote their best friend! It is impossible that people sane in brain consider more beautiful the MJ's hand instead of a random one of the other candidate!
Friends of the friends: this is that Dedo called mafia...this is not a slingshot of the month contest, this is a friend of the month contest...
On the other thread I told: congrats to MJ to showed us his power in this forum.
Now I add: with the silence of the staff.

The solution:
The next slingshots nominated will be banded in pics
It is grotesque! 

We don't need any rule, we need a bit of common sense...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

CornDawg said:


> Sometimes adversity yields opportunity. Am I alone in thinking an MJ vs. Volp Frameless Periscope Showdown would be a spectacle?
> 
> Nipples could use his Vegas connections to get us a line- I'm thinking MJ opens a 2:1 dog but gets bet back to even by post time...
> 
> We're talking Hagler v. Hearns here!
> 
> I'll surrender the idea to the forum for 9 points on the gate and 33% of the concessions.


*Huh?*


----------



## Arber

Marco. said:


> I support the new rule requiring at least one picture of nominated slingshots to be banded up. To suggest that this puts un unfair burden on the maker is ridiculous.
> I would suggest that makers also show a picture of the slingshot being held in the intended shooting position. Not suggesting a rule, but it's not always obvious, at least not to me, how the catty in question is supposed to be held. I'm not going to vote for a slingshot if I can't see how it would work.


I don't think it is ridiculous to oppose an unnecessary rule. It is intuitive to know where the bands go on a slingshot, whether it be understood by band grooves, holes in the fork, or just the general understanding of what a slingshot is. It is not ridiculous to argue against this change, it is ridiculous to assume that we do not know where bands go on a slingshot. Perhaps we should also draw arrows that points to the fork tips, and include the phrase "bands go over here" in all languages of the earth to prevent confusion from anyone from any culture. I don't see the logic behind making such a change, but even bad publicity is good publicity for something in such desperate need of it.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*To bandy words, a guitar without strings is an unstrung guitar. A slingshot without bands is an unbanded slingshot, but still a slingshot. A requirement of one banded pic - big farking deal.*

*Also, I'm in awe of people who have mastered frameless shooting - hope to acquire that skill myself some day, it's all part of slingshotery.*


----------



## JTslinger

I nominated MJ because I was unimpressed with anything else that was nominated. Have I nominated a few Metro frames? Yes I have because I was impressed with the quality of build. I know the time and effort Metro puts into his designs and builds. Have I nominated other builders? Yes I have.

Like BigDH2000 pointed out earlier, most of the top builders are no longer present or posting their builds. If there is a frame that speaks to me (no matter who the builder is) I'll nominate it. I just have not been to impressed with the latest posts.

You have a problem with me Genoe, let's take this offline instead of backhanded comments on a thread.


----------



## devils son in law

Oh my......


----------



## M.J

Tell the truth...
Does this silver badge make my profile look fat?


----------



## CornDawg

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes adversity yields opportunity. Am I alone in thinking an MJ vs. Volp Frameless Periscope Showdown would be a spectacle?
> 
> Nipples could use his Vegas connections to get us a line- I'm thinking MJ opens a 2:1 dog but gets bet back to even by post time...
> 
> We're talking Hagler v. Hearns here!
> 
> I'll surrender the idea to the forum for 9 points on the gate and 33% of the concessions.
> 
> 
> 
> *Huh?*
Click to expand...

Our two resident bareback honchos have a go. No? We all might learn something. I think it would be a hoot.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Hahahahaha!!! 90% of the post in this thread sound like a kid that got underwear instead of the bike he wanted for Christmas. "How come no one outlawed MJ's hand!?! It's all a conspiracy among the mods!!! Why isn't this contest run exactly like I want!!!

For the record, I feel that a hand qualifies as a frame. I did vote for MJ. I liked the novelty and cheeky nature of his entry. And I don't find the burden of snapping a pic of a banded frame too cumbersome a task to qualify for entry into this contest. And, I'd like anyone to point out a frame from Metro that JT nominated that is not worthy

Also a big thank you and a sloppy kiss to BeanFlip (and all the other mods that have done it) for tackling this fiasco every month. Much appreciated boss.


----------



## Imperial

pult421 said:


> That escalated quickly. Wheres the popcorn eating gifs lol


----------



## pult421

There ya go lol


----------



## StretchandEat

I think homegrown apendages should NOT be considered frames for slingshot of the month...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

StretchandEat said:


> I think homegrown apendages should NOT be considered frames for slingshot of the month...


DONTEVERCORRECTME!!!!

Hahah that's cool that we don't agree


----------



## JTslinger

StretchandEat said:


> I think homegrown apendages should NOT be considered frames for slingshot of the month...


This topic has been beaten to death, resurrected.m and beaten again.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

JTslinger said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think homegrown apendages should NOT be considered frames for slingshot of the month...
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been beaten to death, resurrected.m and beaten again.
Click to expand...

I think that is called a refractory period.


----------



## devils son in law

So, just to be clear.... any body part holding a band can win SSOTM but a custom built G10 scaled, stainless steel core frame without a band on it cannot?

Nobody's even mentioned a pouch!


----------



## JTslinger

devils son in law said:


> So, just to be clear.... any body part holding a band can win SSOTM but a custom built G10 scaled, stainless steel core frame without a band on it cannot?


Seriously, how bloody hard is it to band up a frame for one or two photos to go along with the glammer shots?


----------



## devils son in law

It wouldn't be hard at all.....I was asking because a rubber band could win over a custom built frame and that to me is silly.

"Seriously, how bloody hard would it be" to build a frame to attach to that piece of rubber banding?


----------



## pult421

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think homegrown apendages should NOT be considered frames for slingshot of the month...
> 
> 
> 
> This topic has been beaten to death, resurrected.m and beaten again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that is called a refractory period.
Click to expand...

 lol refractory lmaoo


----------



## JTslinger

devils son in law said:


> It wouldn't be hard at all.....I was asking because a rubber band could win over a custom built frame and that to me is silly.
> 
> "Seriously, how bloody hard would it be" to build a frame to attach to that piece of rubber banding?


Building is an art. So is shooting bare-back. I guarantee MJ put just as much time, if not more, into figuring it out and getting it to shoot well as some of the entrants into the SSOTM contest.


----------



## JTslinger

BTW, I have an MJ built natty and the thing is freaking stunning. So yes, MJ can build too.


----------



## devils son in law

JTslinger said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be hard at all.....I was asking because a rubber band could win over a custom built frame and that to me is silly.
> 
> "Seriously, how bloody hard would it be" to build a frame to attach to that piece of rubber banding?
> 
> 
> 
> Building is an art. So is shooting bare-back. I guarantee MJ put just as much time, if not more, into figuring it out and getting it to shoot well as some of the entrants into the SSOTM contest.
Click to expand...

I'm sure he did. I think most of us figure out the banding that works out best for us when we get a new rig.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

JTslinger said:


> You have a problem with me Genoe, let's take this offline instead of backhanded comments on a thread.


I am amazed with your words! I have no problem with you. It is nothing personal, you can nominate and vote who you want.
This is a simple ascertainment.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

JTslinger said:


> I nominated MJ because I was unimpressed with anything else that was nominated.
> [...]
> If there is a frame that speaks to me (no matter who the builder is) I'll nominate it. I just have not been to impressed with the latest posts.


Thanks, with these clear words, who want to understand, he can understand.


----------



## Resigned User

JTslinger said:


> I nominated MJ because I was unimpressed with anything else that was nominated.


since ancient times is not beautiful what is beautiful but it's beautiful what you like ... but you my friend, no offense, if you was impressed more by one hand instead of all the other beautiful slings in the competition you have serious taste problems

In Italy we use to say... Ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi

Let me try to translate it

You just try to climb a mirror...

A lot of you is doing the same thing... It would be better if you stop and say... 
"OK guys we make a mistake, we apologize and we promise that it will be better in future"

MJ keeps his badge and others his face

As for now.. Some of you risk to loose it and MJ risk to start to hate this badge


----------



## Alfred E.M.

"OK guys we make a mistake, we apologize and we promise that it will be better in future"

*No 'mistake' was made. You act like there's been a sin against the holy slingshot gods.*

*Only you hate the badge. It would be better if you stop ... and get over it . The skill is the beauty.*


----------



## DEDO

Cari signori e membri del forum, forse io sono stupido e non mi sono spiegato bene.

Non contesto le regole, che ho accettato al momento dell'iscrizione, ma proprio perché le RISPETTO al 1000% voglio sapere:

Per voi una mano può essere una fionda ? ....e gareggiare come un'opera di artigianato? o è una regola "ad personam"?


----------



## Resigned User

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> "OK guys we make a mistake, we apologize and we promise that it will be better in future"
> 
> *No 'mistake' was made. You act like there's been a sin against the holy slingshot gods.*
> 
> *Only you hate the badge. It would be better if you stop ... and get over it . The skill is the beauty.*


No mistakes was made!? Really? 
So all the members that argue against the last ssotm are what?

It would be better if you stop? 
Else?! What happen? 
You come out of your phone and hit me??


----------



## Phoul Mouth

So you are changing a rule that has NOTHING to do with the controversy from the last SOTM? Really?

The only rule that needs to be changed is that there should actually be a slingshot involved, not a piece of anatomy.


----------



## Dayhiker

Of all the arguments I've seen on this forum, this is certainly the most ridiculous.

Of all the rules I have read, this is the most ridiculous.

I oppose it.


----------



## Viper010

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> "OK guys we make a mistake, we apologize and we promise that it will be better in future"
> 
> *No 'mistake' was made. You act like there's been a sin against the holy slingshot gods.*
> 
> *Only you hate the badge. It would be better if you stop ... and get over it . The skill is the beauty.*


I'm sorry but I must disagree. I was gonna stay far far away from this can of worms but I feel this has to be said.

This particular competition is about your skills as a FRAME BUILDER. There are accuracy badges for different distances, match lighting and whatnot if you wish to be acknowledged for your shooting prowess.

Even if the hand were a valid entry, you awarded the wrong person. You gave the badge to the OWNER, not the BUILDERS. This badge belongs not to MJ, but to his mom and dad. After all, they made him.


----------



## The Gopher

I can't say I disagree with the new rule and don't really care one way or the other. My only concern is that it may limit the number of entrants even further. I lot of my Slingshots are headed out the door and I don't put bands on them to ship. Some will say, fine if you choose not to band them band you are choosing not to be entered, and I agree. I'm just worried that as a whole this will limit the entrants.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Resigned User

You can always band one part of your body and nominate it... If u have lot of friends in this forum.. U will win for sure


----------



## Resigned User

To all that says I'm wrong and it's better I stop it now... 
Few questions

What did you vote? 
The shape? 
The grain of wood? 
The effort to make it? 
The used technique to make it? 
The new idea?

What did u like more in this two fingers in "wannabeaslingshot" style?!


----------



## JTslinger

I'll say it again, the last round in the SSOTM didn't impress me all that much. Whether the finish looked like crap, or the frame was a blatant copy of another design that was uncredited. Also, taste is subjective.

SSOTM has always been a popularity contest, and will remain so.

For the builders, I don't see all the fuss about taking a few extra seconds to attach bands for a few photos before shipping the frame to the customer. I understand not shipping frames with bands attached. Also, some of you guys may want to step up your building game if you are inhappy with the results of last months contest.

To everyone else who is complaining about the outcome, put up or shut up. Either build something yourself so it can be nominated or nominate frames you feelers worthy of the title. Last months discussion had record traffic and response, but low voting numbers.

This is the last thing I will say on the topic.


----------



## devils son in law

I can honestly say I WAS impressed by the nominations last month. Keep up the good work, gentlemen!


----------



## Phoul Mouth

The Gopher said:


> I can't say I disagree with the new rule and don't really care one way or the other. My only concern is that it may limit the number of entrants even further. I lot of my Slingshots are headed out the door and I don't put bands on them to ship. Some will say, fine if you choose not to band them band you are choosing not to be entered, and I agree. I'm just worried that as a whole this will limit the entrants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Anyone with a quarter of a brain knows whether or not something can have bands attached. We are all slingshooters, we all know what bands can be attached to and what they can't. Forcing you to band up a shooter to enter in SOTM is 100% completely pointless and against logic.

The real issue here is that this rule is only coming into play because people "dared" to argue against the validity of someone using their hand as a frame in a contest that is supposed to award skilled craftsmanship. During the ensuing discussion someone brought up the idea that maybe all the slings entered should have bands so we know they are slingshots. This was a blatant troll argument, but apparently moderation is so behind handing MJ an undeserved award that they decided that this troll argument would be used to basically look at the people that were against the no sling SOTM entrance and slap us all in the face.

The real "problem" is that some troll first entered MJs sling into the SOTM, the mods accepted it of course since MJ is a mod, then a bunch of trolls actually voted for it. Yes, I am not mincing words. Whoever nominated MJ and every single person who voted for it are trolls. Nothing more or less. Mods can talk all they want about keeping the SOTM from being a laughing stock or keeping is relevant. Simple fact is that THEY are to blame for all of this, not the people that are rightfully disgusted with the situation.

Edit: The real shame of this whole situation is that MJ could completely stop the entire discussion. All he has to do is give back the award and let beanflip award 2nd and 3rd place to the people who actually made a slingshot. All the drama, over. But apparently that award is more important than the community.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

That's funny, you calling people trolls.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

So...2 questions:

1) if a fork also has holes for tubes, is it required to have both a picture of bands AND tubes attached to qualify? And



Widget said:


> You can always band one part of your body and nominate it... If u have lot of friends in this forum.. U will win for sure


2) can I band ANY part of my body & nominate it? You know, to help me make friends? I feel I would win..for sure :rofl:

Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

People seem to forget that there was a certain amount of members who did not object to the bare back sling. What about them? Does their point of view not count because you don't agree? I'm not an expert builder but I feel that I've made contributions to the sport. If I'm concisered a troll I'd be happy to take my ideas elsewhere. I've said before on this thread that it's cool we don't agree. I don't find it so cool that a group of members are trying to persecute thoes that have a different point of view than they. Does anyone really believe that the next person to band up a body part will win SSOTM or more likely it was a one time occurance?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Phoul Mouth, calling people Trolls is against the rules.

For the rest of you people who are incensed at requiring SSOTM entires to be actual slingshots, I have proposed to the admin/mod team that one of you who knows how things should be, be permitted to take over the SSOTM competition. Who's up for it?

Frankly, you all better hope Beanflip stays at the helm, because I'm pretty sure none of us are willing to take it over.

Also, for the benefit of you who just have to have someone to hate on, it was my idea to limit SSOTM to slingshots, not just frames or bandsets. On another point, some of the makers who no longer post here have stated that they were doing so because unscrupulous makers/counterfeiters were using their posts here as a guide to making unauthorized copies.


----------



## Tony the slinger

I am not going to get into the rest of this argument but I think that my build may have been referred to several times as a copy without giving credit to the designer or having stolen a design. I would like to say that I received permission from Rayshot to use the Axiom Champ design. I did not mention Ray as the designer because I thought that it was widely know to be his design. Also, this slingshot was a gift and not a selling piece.

If Ray feels I have stolen his design, I am deeply sorry and beg his forgiveness.

I hope this clears up any misunderstandings and does not spark more arguments.

Tony


----------



## Phoul Mouth

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> That's funny, you calling people trolls.


I have never trolled here once, ever, and I would love for you to find a post that even remotely looks like trolling. I think you are either giving too much credence to my name(understandable) or confusing me with someone else.


----------



## DEDO

Tutti continuano a parlare di regole .....regole nuove....ma nessuno che vada al nocciolo della questione come Phoul Mouth.

Di regole ce ne sono a sufficienza ma vanno rispettate e chi dovrebbe farle rispettare ha candidato e votato una mano.

Ripeterò all'infinito......PUO' UNA MANO ESSERE UNA FIONDA?


----------



## Rayshot

Tony the slinger said:


> I am not going to get into the rest of this argument but I think that my build may have been referred to several times as a copy without giving credit to the designer or having stolen a design. I would like to say that I received permission from Rayshot to use the Axiom Champ design. I did not mention Ray as the designer because I thought that it was widely know to be his design. Also, this slingshot was a gift and not a selling piece.
> If Ray feels I have stolen his design, I am deeply sorry and beg his forgiveness.
> I hope this clears up any misunderstandings and does not spark more arguments.
> 
> Tony


The following is a copy and paste from our PM;



> I don't have a problem with you making some for yourself.
> 
> The background on the design is that it is heavily Nathan Masters' (of Simple-Shot) original design the Axiom that I shrunk and broadened the handle to accommodate a fuller feel for the pinky on a small catty, slightly adjusted some curves and refined the grooves. So essentially it is a design I let rest with Nathan.
> 
> Therefore, as you likely know the general consensus is that; with a clearly identifiable design, the originators don't mind people making them for their personal use. I have agreement with Nathan that I may sell them due to my part in the design's final form.
> 
> Ray


----------



## Tony the slinger

So do you think it wrong for me to make them as gifts?


----------



## pult421

Tony the slinger said:


> I am not going to get into the rest of this argument but I think that my build may have been referred to several times as a copy without giving credit to the designer or having stolen a design. I would like to say that I received permission from Rayshot to use the Axiom Champ design. I did not mention Ray as the designer because I thought that it was widely know to be his design. Also, this slingshot was a gift and not a selling piece.
> If Ray feels I have stolen his design, I am deeply sorry and beg his forgiveness.
> I hope this clears up any misunderstandings and does not spark more arguments.
> 
> Tony


 real quick. No you didnt.. otherwise he wouldnt have an issue with you selling his design.. but thats neither here or there.. but you know what the deal is dude.


----------



## pult421

Ive never thought of making anything worthy of ssotm.. even when i try my hardest.. there is always a sharker or q design ready to blow mine out the frame lol get it? Maybe this months ssotm was the result of a joke.. nothing crazy people.. jt.. i have to say.. no way you werent impressed with the other nom noms lol geys we need to drink a beer.. roll a doob.. just chill.. a new rule causes so much controversy.. but its the controversy and disagreement that can make way for a complete overhaul on all the rules. And then.. more disagreement.. etc..


----------



## NightKnight

It is interesting that there is so much debate and drama over a rule that ensures that the Slingshot of the month is actually a slingshot, and not simply a bandset or frame, by requiring that a single picture be provided (before the beginning of voting) showing the frame with bands on it.

For reference, the American Heritage dictionary defines a Slingshot as "A Y-shaped stick or frame having an elastic strap attached to the prongs, used for flinging small projectiles."


----------



## Resigned User

NightKnight said:


> It is interesting that there is so much debate and drama over a rule that ensures that the Slingshot of the month is actually a slingshot, and not simply a bandset or frame, by requiring that a single picture be provided (before the beginning of voting) showing the frame with bands on it.
> 
> For reference, the American Heritage dictionary defines a Slingshot as "A Y-shaped stick or frame having an elastic strap attached to the prongs, used for flinging small projectiles."


Perfect... So a hand is not a slingshot and a "non slingshot" won the slingshot of the month contest...

Awesome

I sell mirrors... Someone need it for the next reply?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I love how you think you some how have "won".

I have a few points

1) a traditional style frame won SSOTM
2) by that definition no flat top PFS would be considered slingshots
3) nowhere in that definition does it stipulate that the "frame" could not be made from bone and flesh.

I btw would love a mirror. I'm a sexy man and don't mind admitting it.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

JTslinger said:


> I'll say it again, the last round in the SSOTM didn't impress me all that much. Whether the finish looked like crap, or the frame was a blatant copy of another design that was uncredited. Also, taste is subjective.
> SSOTM has always been a popularity contest, and will remain so.
> For the builders, I don't see all the fuss about taking a few extra seconds to attach bands for a few photos before shipping the frame to the customer. I understand not shipping frames with bands attached. Also, some of you guys may want to step up your building game if you are inhappy with the results of last months contest.
> To everyone else who is complaining about the outcome, put up or shut up. Either build something yourself so it can be nominated or nominate frames you feelers worthy of the title. Last months discussion had record traffic and response, but low voting numbers.
> This is the last thing I will say on the topic.


Ok, you say this is the last thing you say on this topic.
But...
I don't understand your psychology.
You say that there wasn't slingshot that impress you "all that much. Whether the finish looked like crap, or the frame was a blatant copy of another design that was uncredited" and you...what have you done? You have nominated a non-slingshot that is "a blatant copy of another design that was uncredited".
Please don't say that I have problem with you, it seems that you have problem with you.
Yuo also can don't nominate any slingshot. There isn't any rule that say you must nominate something.

Anyway, the real problem is that the mod have accepted your nomination.
Then another mod (the owner of the non-slingshot) instead of moderate, he have increase the argument by joke against who critic his non-slingshot and by offend the intelligence of the forum members with his logo "vote" changed by an abuse of his rule of moderator.

Have anybody ever seen this logo on the SSOTM topic before?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry in Panama said:


> ...For the rest of you people who are incensed at requiring SSOTM entires to be actual slingshots, I have proposed to the admin/mod team that one of you who knows how things should be, be permitted to take over the SSOTM competition. Who's up for it?
> 
> Frankly, you all better hope Beanflip stays at the helm, because I'm pretty sure none of us are willing to take it over...


I'll happily do it, just make me a mod...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

With all due respect,

The real problem here is the inability to let this go. It happened. You cannot change it. No matter how much you protest and complain. The only thing you will achieve by continuing, is to endanger the very exsistance of SSOTM. So I say to all that are so vocal about last months contest. If you are truly a fan of the contest perhaps it's best served by ending this silly debate. BeanFlip is a better man that I. If I had to deal with all this last month would have been the final month for SSOTM.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tentacle Toast said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...For the rest of you people who are incensed at requiring SSOTM entires to be actual slingshots, I have proposed to the admin/mod team that one of you who knows how things should be, be permitted to take over the SSOTM competition. Who's up for it?
> Frankly, you all better hope Beanflip stays at the helm, because I'm pretty sure none of us are willing to take it over...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll happily do it, just make me a mod...
Click to expand...

C'mon...I'll make this forum great again!

You could call my supporters the alt-right(handed frame holders), & call them all sorts of names, my haters could get little hats that read "Make Tentacle Dough Again"...I already say all sortsa' stupid shit...it'll be FUN!


----------



## Resigned User

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I love how you think you some how have "won".
> 
> I have a few points
> 
> 1) a traditional style frame won SSOTM
> 2) by that definition no flat top PFS would be considered slingshots
> 3) nowhere in that definition does it stipulate that the "frame" could not be made from bone and flesh.
> 
> I btw would love a mirror. I'm a sexy man and don't mind admitting it.


No frame won the ssotm... That's all


----------



## Tentacle Toast

LoL, this book writes itself :rofl:


----------



## M.J

Widget said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you think you some how have "won".
> I have a few points
> 1) a traditional style frame won SSOTM
> 2) by that definition no flat top PFS would be considered slingshots
> 3) nowhere in that definition does it stipulate that the "frame" could not be made from bone and flesh.
> I btw would love a mirror. I'm a sexy man and don't mind admitting it.
> 
> 
> 
> No frame won the ssotm... That's all
Click to expand...

Go back and look, Quercusuber's lovely nat took first place.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Widget said:


> NightKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that there is so much debate and drama over a rule that ensures that the Slingshot of the month is actually a slingshot, and not simply a bandset or frame, by requiring that a single picture be provided (before the beginning of voting) showing the frame with bands on it.
> 
> For reference, the American Heritage dictionary defines a Slingshot as "A Y-shaped stick or frame having an elastic strap attached to the prongs, used for flinging small projectiles."
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect... So a hand is not a slingshot and a "non slingshot" won the slingshot of the month contest...
> 
> Awesome
> 
> I sell mirrors... Someone need it for the next reply?
Click to expand...

I guess you missed my post where I said that there was no rule, AT THE TIME, preventing the nomination of a set of bands used bareback. That is why we now have a rule permitting only slingshots, not just frames or bandsets. Surely you don't think we should make up or change rules in the middle of a contest?


----------



## Resigned User

Mj ...I'm ironic


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Tentacle Toast said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...For the rest of you people who are incensed at requiring SSOTM entires to be actual slingshots, I have proposed to the admin/mod team that one of you who knows how things should be, be permitted to take over the SSOTM competition. Who's up for it?
> 
> Frankly, you all better hope Beanflip stays at the helm, because I'm pretty sure none of us are willing to take it over...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll happily do it, just make me a mod...
Click to expand...

Did I forget to mention that your mod powers would only extend to managing the SSOTM?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry in Panama said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that there is so much debate and drama over a rule that ensures that the Slingshot of the month is actually a slingshot, and not simply a bandset or frame, by requiring that a single picture be provided (before the beginning of voting) showing the frame with bands on it.
> For reference, the American Heritage dictionary defines a Slingshot as "A Y-shaped stick or frame having an elastic strap attached to the prongs, used for flinging small projectiles."
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect... So a hand is not a slingshot and a "non slingshot" won the slingshot of the month contest...
> Awesome
> I sell mirrors... Someone need it for the next reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you missed my post where I said that there was no rule, AT THE TIME, preventing the nomination of a set of bands used bareback. That is why we now have a rule permitting only slingshots, not just frames or bandsets. Surely you don't think we should make up or change rules in the middle of a contest?
Click to expand...

There goes crooked Henry with his "Corrupt The Record" propaganda campaign again...Sad!

See? SEEE?! It'd be great


----------



## Resigned User

Henry in Panama said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that there is so much debate and drama over a rule that ensures that the Slingshot of the month is actually a slingshot, and not simply a bandset or frame, by requiring that a single picture be provided (before the beginning of voting) showing the frame with bands on it.
> 
> For reference, the American Heritage dictionary defines a Slingshot as "A Y-shaped stick or frame having an elastic strap attached to the prongs, used for flinging small projectiles."
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect... So a hand is not a slingshot and a "non slingshot" won the slingshot of the month contest...
> 
> Awesome
> 
> I sell mirrors... Someone need it for the next reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you missed my post where I said that there was no rule, AT THE TIME, preventing the nomination of a set of bands used bareback. That is why we now have a rule permitting only slingshots, not just frames or bandsets. Surely you don't think we should make up or change rules in the middle of a contest?
Click to expand...

Obviously not... But there was no need of a old or new rule... Bareback or noframe are not slingshots... Period!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Henry in Panama said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...For the rest of you people who are incensed at requiring SSOTM entires to be actual slingshots, I have proposed to the admin/mod team that one of you who knows how things should be, be permitted to take over the SSOTM competition. Who's up for it?
> Frankly, you all better hope Beanflip stays at the helm, because I'm pretty sure none of us are willing to take it over...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll happily do it, just make me a mod...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I forget to mention that your mod powers would only extend to managing the SSOTM?
Click to expand...

No dice. You're building me a Mod account, & Knightnight is going to pay for it!


----------



## M.J

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Have anybody ever seen this logo on the SSOTM topic before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voting-pin.png


Way down in the dark underbelly of ssf where we moderators hatch our evil schemes we used to have icons for the nomination/voting/winners ssotm posts. We seem to have lost track of them, though, so I found this one (which doesn't favor any nominee, as far as I can tell).


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Widget said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NightKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting that there is so much debate and drama over a rule that ensures that the Slingshot of the month is actually a slingshot, and not simply a bandset or frame, by requiring that a single picture be provided (before the beginning of voting) showing the frame with bands on it.
> 
> For reference, the American Heritage dictionary defines a Slingshot as "A Y-shaped stick or frame having an elastic strap attached to the prongs, used for flinging small projectiles."
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect... So a hand is not a slingshot and a "non slingshot" won the slingshot of the month contest...
> 
> Awesome
> 
> I sell mirrors... Someone need it for the next reply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you missed my post where I said that there was no rule, AT THE TIME, preventing the nomination of a set of bands used bareback. That is why we now have a rule permitting only slingshots, not just frames or bandsets. Surely you don't think we should make up or change rules in the middle of a contest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously not... But there was no need of a old or new rule... Bareback or noframe are not slingshots... Period!!
Click to expand...

Neither is a bare frame a slingshot.


----------



## DEDO

Ragazzi, mi sembra che qui si cerchi di mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto e andare avanti. Io di solito quando faccio pulizia la polvere la butto.

Voglio dire: ancora non ho sentito qualcuno che ha avuto il coraggio di smentire il dizionario americano,......... cosa è una fionda?

Normalmente quando sbaglio chiedo scusa a tutti, ma qui non ne ho ancora lette........anzi, leggo delle argomentazioni fantasiose tendenti ad avere ragione.

Aspetto di leggere una risposta......può una fionda essere una mano e partecipare ad una gara di artigianato?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Tentacle Toast said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...For the rest of you people who are incensed at requiring SSOTM entires to be actual slingshots, I have proposed to the admin/mod team that one of you who knows how things should be, be permitted to take over the SSOTM competition. Who's up for it?
> Frankly, you all better hope Beanflip stays at the helm, because I'm pretty sure none of us are willing to take it over...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll happily do it, just make me a mod...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I forget to mention that your mod powers would only extend to managing the SSOTM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dice. You're building me a Mod account, & Knightnight is going to pay for it!
Click to expand...

I'd rather vote for Hillary. :rofl:


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Viper010 said:


> Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> 
> "OK guys we make a mistake, we apologize and we promise that it will be better in future"
> 
> *No 'mistake' was made. You act like there's been a sin against the holy slingshot gods.*
> 
> *Only you hate the badge. It would be better if you stop ... and get over it . The skill is the beauty.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I must disagree. I was gonna stay far far away from this can of worms but I feel this has to be said.
> 
> This particular competition is about your skills as a FRAME BUILDER. There are accuracy badges for different distances, match lighting and whatnot if you wish to be acknowledged for your shooting prowess.
> 
> Even if the hand were a valid entry, you awarded the wrong person. You gave the badge to the OWNER, not the BUILDERS. This badge belongs not to MJ, but to his mom and dad. After all, they made him.
Click to expand...

*Interesting thought Viper but I think it's a little too parochial. It is a contest about creativity. If I re-purpose an engine connecting rod, a crutch, nylabone or anything else into a viable shooter, is it exempt from consideration because I didn't build the original platform? That someone is creative enough to use their fingers as forks - pinpoint accuracy aside - doesn't disqualify them from recognition or even awards.*

*There's only a very small percentage of us that can shoot this way and I have no problem saluting the ingenuity and skill involved. Those who can only scoff and belittle are tiresome and small-minded.*

*BTW, I voted for Q's Yaburah.*


----------



## Resigned User

That's the point that I constantly mentioned... A hand is NOT a slingshot but staff say that was a mess in the rules but I say there is and was no need for rules... The contest is called ssotm
Slingshot
Of
The
Month

And not "everything can be a slingshot of the month"

Mirrors, Mirrors, Mirrors!


----------



## brucered

Imagine the discussion/debate if the hand frame, gets nominated for SSOTY :nono:

I know I have mentioned I enjoy seeing frames banded, but that is my personal preference. I'd rather see a frame I KNOW will be shot and not sit on a shelf as a display. Hopefully people can take a quick pick of it banded up before posting pics and mailing it off.

If past months voting is any indication of where things are headed, it's only a matter of time before voting tapers off to nothing.


----------



## NightKnight

I think we have more participants in this thread than we had vote for SSOTM last month.....


----------



## NaturalFork

NightKnight said:


> I think we have more participants in this thread than we had vote for SSOTM last month.....


Hahaha ... Good point. Hope all is well man.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

NightKnight said:


> I think we have more participants in this thread than we had vote for SSOTM last month.....


Remember the good old days when this was the norm?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

M.J said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have anybody ever seen this logo on the SSOTM topic before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voting-pin.png
> 
> 
> 
> Way down in the dark underbelly of ssf where we moderators hatch our evil schemes we used to have icons for the nomination/voting/winners ssotm posts. We seem to have lost track of them, though, so I found this one (which doesn't favor any nominee, as far as I can tell).
Click to expand...

PERSEVERARE AUTEM DIABOLICUM
(to persevere is diabolical)
:rofl:


----------



## CornDawg

So does this mean the Volp vs. MJ bareback mega match is a no go? :sorry: The Mrs. promised to make popcorn balls and everything...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

CornDawg said:


> So does this mean the Volp vs. MJ bareback mega match is a no go? :sorry: The Mrs. promised to make popcorn balls and everything...


Threads of that nature are strictly prohibited on this family-friendly forum...


----------



## Phoul Mouth

NVM, waste of time.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Somebody's hand took 2nd? Nah that's way to Lame you guys. We need to revote on that or at the least make it so this shorta **** don't happen again.

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

SlingshotBill said:


> Somebody's hand took 2nd? Nah that's way to Lame you guys. We need to revote on that or at the least make it so this shorta **** don't happen again.
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


Wait, you're just now getting in on this? Maybe you should a spoke up like a month ago when it could have done some good. Got any thought on the Titanic you would like to share?


----------



## SlingshotBill

you said:


> SlingshotBill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody's hand took 2nd? Nah that's way to Lame you guys. We need to revote on that or at the least make it so this shorta **** don't happen again.
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, you're just now getting in on this? Maybe you should a spoke up like a month ago when it could have done some good. Got any thought on the Titanic you would like to share?
Click to expand...

Didn't figure I had to. Thought You People (members) took that competition at least half way seriously

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast

This is still goin' on, eh?


----------



## Beanflip

Gentlemen, I tried to make the best decisions I could in regards to August's SSOTM. It was my belief that all nominations should stand and be voted upon by the community.


----------



## devils son in law

SlingshotBill said:


> Somebody's hand took 2nd? Nah that's way to Lame you guys. We need to revote on that or at the least make it so this shorta **** don't happen again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


Hahahaha


----------



## Imperial




----------



## The Gopher

Let's all remember we're talking about slingshots here, Don't sweat the small stuff!


----------



## CornDawg

After a wide-ranging survey encompassing both upstairs and down, the kennel, and the neighbor's pool room, I can humbly offer this suggestion:

*"The Rubber Medal"*​​...that's right, a medal not of metal but of rubber, the virtual engine of our hobby!​​
The Rubber Medal would recognize the quirky, elongated thinking that drives innovation, the novelty that starts ideas bouncing, or the jokes that stretch way yonder past their punchline. Commuting MJ's Silver to Rubber would be an excellent compromise. It shows deference to traditional participants yet still gives props to MJ's remarkable left hand. Being the first recipient of the Rubber Medal would indeed be an honor, and who more deserving than our own champion shooter, moderator, and swashbuckling man-about-town?

Solutions. It's what I do.


----------



## Lacumo

All input involving silliness, pissing, moaning, sniveling, crying, nit-picking, nose-picking and miscellaneous being an a$$hole notwithstanding, this is an absolutely great SSF thread. Power To The People! It's been far too long since a mod nominated a commercially produced slingshot for SSOTM, so there! Put that in your modpipe and fire it up!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The proble is solved. From now on, only complete slingshots can compete for SSOTM.

Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.


----------



## pult421

I just grabbed the big spanish spoon on the wall.. finna stir up herl for all yall!!! Lol


----------



## Lacumo

Henry in Panama said:


> The proble is solved. From now on, only complete slingshots can compete for SSOTM.
> 
> Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.


1: What is a "proble" ??

2: Define a "complete slingshot", if you would please.

2: What (if any) rules apply to nominations made by mods who nominate commercially-made SS frames for SSOTM beauty contest consideration?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## NightKnight

Lacumo said:


> 2: What (if any) rules apply to nominations made by mods who nominate commercially-made SS frames for SSOTM beauty contest consideration?
> Thank you for your time.


Please define "commercially-made".


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Lacumo said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proble is solved. From now on, only complete slingshots can compete for SSOTM.
> 
> Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 1: What is a "proble" ??
> 
> 2: Define a "complete slingshot", if you would please.
> 
> 2: What (if any) rules apply to nominations made by mods who nominate commercially-made SS frames for SSOTM beauty contest consideration?
> 
> Thank you for your time.
Click to expand...

*1. A typo - stop being obtuse. Sorta like you having two number '2's.*


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Henry in Panama said:


> The proble is solved. From now on, only complete slingshots can compete for SSOTM.
> 
> Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.


Just to revoke the MJ's silver badge and (in private mod's briefing) to reproach him for his very bad behavior while have a rule of mod.
Very easy.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Lacumo said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proble is solved. From now on, only complete slingshots can compete for SSOTM.
> 
> Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 1: What is a "proble" ??
> 
> 2: Define a "complete slingshot", if you would please.
> 
> 2: What (if any) rules apply to nominations made by mods who nominate commercially-made SS frames for SSOTM beauty contest consideration?
> 
> Thank you for your time.
Click to expand...

1. A "proble" is what sometimes happens when an old one-eyed guy whose one good eye is not all that good types. Tolerant people people ignore the typos. I'm happy for you that you have enough non-productive free time to ask such a question.

2. NightKnight and I have both defined a slingshot. Read the whole thread, otherwise jumping in on the tail end and asking questions that have been answered more than once makes your question sound like shit stirring.

2. Why did you number two different questions with the same number? Typos, glass houses, etc.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Lacumo said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proble is solved. From now on, only complete slingshots can compete for SSOTM.
> 
> Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 1: What is a "proble" ??
> 2: Define a "complete slingshot", if you would please.
> 2: What (if any) rules apply to nominations made by mods who nominate commercially-made SS frames for SSOTM beauty contest consideration?
> Thank you for your time.
Click to expand...

...I see what you did there...LoLoL


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proble is solved. From now on, only complete slingshots can compete for SSOTM.
> 
> Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to revoke the MJ's silver badge and (in private mod's briefing) to reproach him for his very bad behavior while have a rule of mod.
> Very easy.
Click to expand...

Easy for you maybe. We, on the other hand, respect Forum rules. MJ's badge was won fair and square under the rules that existed at the time. He has done no9thig for which to be reprimanded.


----------



## CornDawg

Cranky Hank said:


> Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.


For this you simply award the "*Wax Medal*." 

I agree no reprimands are in order.

First stays first. Second becomes rubber. Third becomes second. Fourth becomes third.

Bing Bang Bada Boom.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Genoa has changed my mind. MJ should be excommunicated from the sight and have his offending hand removed at the wrist. Also I'd like someone to say some mean things about his dog.


----------



## M.J

Lacumo said:


> All input involving silliness, pissing, moaning, sniveling, crying, nit-picking, nose-picking and miscellaneous being an a$$hole notwithstanding, this is an absolutely great SSF thread. Power To The People! It's been far too long since a mod nominated a commercially produced slingshot for SSOTM, so there! Put that in your modpipe and fire it up!


I nominated the Torque when it came out.


----------



## M.J

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Genoa has changed my mind. MJ should be excommunicated from the sight and have his offending hand removed at the wrist. Also I'd like someone to say some mean things about his dog.


If someone starts talking bad about Pete then they're going to find out what an abusive mod really is!


----------



## NaturalFork

Well. There is really only one solution here. Trial by stone!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Cranky Hank said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> 
> The proble is solved. From now on, only complete slingshots can compete for SSOTM.
> 
> Now, if you have a suggestion for how to placate all the folks who feel a compulsion to stir up a major drama production over rules changes, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to revoke the MJ's silver badge and (in private mod's briefing) to reproach him for his very bad behavior while have a rule of mod.
> Very easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy for you maybe. We, on the other hand, respect Forum rules. MJ's badge was won fair and square under the rules that existed at the time. He has done no9thig for which to be reprimanded.
Click to expand...

That's false!
Yiu didn't respect forum rules.
Forum rule is "slingshot of the month" and the dictionary of your language is clear and even it was clear before the last SSOTM. Maybe do you need a rule to understand your language?
You are saying something like: "before, in this forum, a slingshot was anything with elasics that can shoot, from now this forum is aligned to the english language of the dictionary"

Didn't you know your language before?

About MJ behavior: if you think that a mod could abuse of his position and change pictures as he wants, only for jeer who legitimately talk against him with education, then it's ok. But remember he's not a normal member, he is a moderator and a moderator should to moderate, not to provoke.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy for you maybe. We, on the other hand, respect Forum rules. MJ's badge was won fair and square under the rules that existed at the time. He has done no9thig for which to be reprimanded.
> 
> 
> 
> That's false!
> Yiu didn't respect forum rules.
> Forum rule is "slingshot of the month" and the dictionary of your language is clear and even it was clear before the last SSOTM. Maybe do you need a rule to understand your language?
> You are saying something like: "before, in this forum, a slingshot was anything with elasics that can shoot, from now this forum is aligned to the english language of the dictionary"
> 
> Didn't you know your language before?
> 
> About MJ behavior: if you think that a mod could abuse of his position and change pictures as he wants, only for jeer who legitimately talk against him with education, then it's ok. But remember he's not a normal member, he is a moderator and a moderator should to moderate, not to provoke.
Click to expand...

"slingshot of the month" is a title, not a rule. The vast majority of winners have not been slingshots, just frames. Nothing in the rules specified that a slingshot had to be complete with all three major components, frame, rubber, and pouch assembled into a whole. We fixed that.

Well, my high school English teacher, most of my friends, and a number of commercial publishers consider my English acceptable, but I AM a native Texan.......

Yeah, I've heard the idea that 'moderators should shut up and moderate' before. We are members here, too, and as much entitled to our opinions as anyone else. If you really believe any of us abuse our positions by expressing our opinions, contact the admins and file a complaint. You will get a fair hearing.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

:rofl:


----------



## bigdh2000

Why are we still bringing up old news? SSOTM that involved the endless whining above is done. The votes were cast and it's done. Retractions would be pointless at this time and contrary to the process.

Now, to the question at hand (after scrolling painfully through 8 pages to arrive here), BeanFlip, I agree with the rule change(s).


----------



## CornDawg

bigdh2000 said:


> Now, to the question at hand...


How perfectly droll. You and I could be friends. You're not one of them room-temperature beer drinkers are ya?


----------



## Tentacle Toast

CornDawg said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to the question at hand...
> 
> 
> 
> How perfectly droll. You and I could be friends. You're not one of them room-temperature beer drinkers are ya?
Click to expand...

The best beers are best tepid at best. "Sessions" on a boat, or píss water gas station "beers" are the only ones that need to be cold, & that's just to suppress the disgustingness off the nose.


----------



## CornDawg

Ice cold TT. Poured in a frozen pilsner glass. 1.25 " head. Your preference is outdated, clingy, and denotes one of questionable palate.


----------



## pult421

For petes sake people!! Get it??


----------



## CornDawg

Get what Pult?


----------



## pult421

... you didnt get it... mjs dogs name was pete.. it was a joke.. why would you make me explain it.. not funny now .. god (walks away)


----------



## CornDawg

MJ feeds his dog room-temperature beer? That's no joke my friend. Pete should receive ice-cold Bud like all the rest.

What have we become? :iono:


----------



## pult421

Lol i wasnt referring to the beer. Thanks corndawg.. now the others will laugh at me.. mer man.. im a MER MAN!!


----------



## CornDawg

Nah, it's all about conflict Pulty. It's driven this thread dang near nine pages.

There's zero wrong with argument. It's healthy. Encourages engagement among a membership starved for it...

Warm beer sucks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I learned, as a teenager, to drink beer in Germany. (Audie Murphy!) Warm beer sucks, but ice cold is only good in very warm places, like Panama year round or Texas in summer.


----------



## pult421

Lol da herl you talkin bout punk?!??! (Am i doin it right?) You jive.. you jive.


----------



## pult421

Cranky Hank said:


> I learned, as a teenager, to drink beer in Germany. (Audie Murphy!) Warm beer sucks, but ice cold is only good in very warm places, like Panama year round or Texas in summer.


 well i cant be the only one that wants a beer now.


----------



## NaturalFork

Lets all have a beer and agree to disagree. 

:drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup:


----------



## pult421

NaturalFork said:


> Lets all have a beer and agree to disagree.
> 
> :drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup:


 i gladly disagree to agree on agreeing to disagreeing sir.


----------



## pult421

Yay arguments lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast

CornDawg said:


> Ice cold TT. Poured in a frozen pilsner glass. 1.25 " head. Your preference is outdated, clingy, and denotes one of questionable palate.


Spoken like a true west coast hipster  I'll forgive your misconceptions because you probably can't help where you are, but when the fads pass, just know that reality will still be here to nurse your tainted taste buds back to health...assuming you havent grated them all of with years of "artisan toasts" :rofl:


----------



## devils son in law

I agree on one thing:

Fizzy yellow beer can only be consumed ice cold!


----------



## pult421

devils son in law said:


> I agree on one thing:
> 
> Fizzy yellow beer can only be consumed ice cold!


 oh thats naaaaasty


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Cranky Hank said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy for you maybe. We, on the other hand, respect Forum rules. MJ's badge was won fair and square under the rules that existed at the time. He has done no9thig for which to be reprimanded.
> 
> 
> 
> That's false!
> Yiu didn't respect forum rules.
> Forum rule is "slingshot of the month" and the dictionary of your language is clear and even it was clear before the last SSOTM. Maybe do you need a rule to understand your language?
> You are saying something like: "before, in this forum, a slingshot was anything with elasics that can shoot, from now this forum is aligned to the english language of the dictionary"
> 
> Didn't you know your language before?
> 
> About MJ behavior: if you think that a mod could abuse of his position and change pictures as he wants, only for jeer who legitimately talk against him with education, then it's ok. But remember he's not a normal member, he is a moderator and a moderator should to moderate, not to provoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "slingshot of the month" is a title, not a rule. The vast majority of winners have not been slingshots, just frames. Nothing in the rules specified that a slingshot had to be complete with all three major components, frame, rubber, and pouch assembled into a whole. We fixed that.
> 
> Well, my high school English teacher, most of my friends, and a number of commercial publishers consider my English acceptable, but I AM a native Texan.......
> 
> Yeah, I've heard the idea that 'moderators should shut up and moderate' before. We are members here, too, and as much entitled to our opinions as anyone else. If you really believe any of us abuse our positions by expressing our opinions, contact the admins and file a complaint. You will get a fair hearing.
Click to expand...

So a slingshot frame is not a slingshot without bands? Are you being serious right now? What is a slingshot frame if not a slingshot? A worthless chunk of wood/metal? Everyone knows a slingshot frame, with or without a band is a slingshot. All you are doing is embracing a silly argument that was meant to provoke further arguments in the SOTM thread, not as a serious defense, and it amazes me you can't understand that or that you think we are so stupid as not to understand that.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Anyone else into tanks?


----------



## slingshooterPT

NaturalFork said:


> Lets all have a beer and agree to disagree.
> 
> :drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup:





pult421 said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets all have a beer and agree to disagree.
> 
> :drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup:
> 
> 
> 
> i gladly disagree to agree on agreeing to disagreeing sir.
Click to expand...

I have to go the same way as you brother NaturalFork!!! Life is made of such a things, I cannot understand why it must be soo difficult to just forget something...imo it comes to a point where there is just no point at all. Maybe thats just me but I see that some others may have done the same thing of ending the discussion, not everyone will agree with any new rule, there will always be people who are agains it, just forget it, the next rule might be of your liking and some other guy might not like it!
Bring the beer bro I will drink it with you and with anyone that agrees with me to disagree with other peopl


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Phoul Mouth said:


> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy for you maybe. We, on the other hand, respect Forum rules. MJ's badge was won fair and square under the rules that existed at the time. He has done no9thig for which to be reprimanded.
> 
> 
> 
> That's false!
> Yiu didn't respect forum rules.
> Forum rule is "slingshot of the month" and the dictionary of your language is clear and even it was clear before the last SSOTM. Maybe do you need a rule to understand your language?
> You are saying something like: "before, in this forum, a slingshot was anything with elasics that can shoot, from now this forum is aligned to the english language of the dictionary"
> 
> Didn't you know your language before?
> 
> About MJ behavior: if you think that a mod could abuse of his position and change pictures as he wants, only for jeer who legitimately talk against him with education, then it's ok. But remember he's not a normal member, he is a moderator and a moderator should to moderate, not to provoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "slingshot of the month" is a title, not a rule. The vast majority of winners have not been slingshots, just frames. Nothing in the rules specified that a slingshot had to be complete with all three major components, frame, rubber, and pouch assembled into a whole. We fixed that.
> 
> Well, my high school English teacher, most of my friends, and a number of commercial publishers consider my English acceptable, but I AM a native Texan.......
> 
> Yeah, I've heard the idea that 'moderators should shut up and moderate' before. We are members here, too, and as much entitled to our opinions as anyone else. If you really believe any of us abuse our positions by expressing our opinions, contact the admins and file a complaint. You will get a fair hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a slingshot frame is not a slingshot without bands? Are you being serious right now? What is a slingshot frame if not a slingshot? A worthless chunk of wood/metal? Everyone knows a slingshot frame, with or without a band is a slingshot. All you are doing is embracing a silly argument that was meant to provoke further arguments in the SOTM thread, not as a serious defense, and it amazes me you can't understand that or that you think we are so stupid as not to understand that.
Click to expand...

If you truly believe that an unbanded frame is a slingshot I challenge you to a shootout, your unbanded frame against my slingshot. If you don't understand that, what am I supposed to think?


----------



## devils son in law

I've seen many "slingshots" sold as a frame without "banding". I've never seen banding sold as a "slingshot" without a "frame". In fact I have many "slingshots" (acknowledged by small children, by the way) that are sitting in a box without banding.

I'd be willing to bet a huge majority of SSOTM winners won by showing off their slingshots with no banding. But until this month I have seen nobody win without a frame. Coincidence?

I'm not saying one side is right and one is wrong in this month's debate but to say a frame isn't "slingshot" is like saying a car isn't a car because it doesn't have tires on it.


----------



## Dayhiker

Cranky Hank said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy for you maybe. We, on the other hand, respect Forum rules. MJ's badge was won fair and square under the rules that existed at the time. He has done no9thig for which to be reprimanded.
> 
> 
> 
> That's false!
> Yiu didn't respect forum rules.
> Forum rule is "slingshot of the month" and the dictionary of your language is clear and even it was clear before the last SSOTM. Maybe do you need a rule to understand your language?
> You are saying something like: "before, in this forum, a slingshot was anything with elasics that can shoot, from now this forum is aligned to the english language of the dictionary"
> 
> Didn't you know your language before?
> 
> About MJ behavior: if you think that a mod could abuse of his position and change pictures as he wants, only for jeer who legitimately talk against him with education, then it's ok. But remember he's not a normal member, he is a moderator and a moderator should to moderate, not to provoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "slingshot of the month" is a title, not a rule. The vast majority of winners have not been slingshots, just frames. Nothing in the rules specified that a slingshot had to be complete with all three major components, frame, rubber, and pouch assembled into a whole. We fixed that.
> 
> Well, my high school English teacher, most of my friends, and a number of commercial publishers consider my English acceptable, but I AM a native Texan.......
> 
> Yeah, I've heard the idea that 'moderators should shut up and moderate' before. We are members here, too, and as much entitled to our opinions as anyone else. If you really believe any of us abuse our positions by expressing our opinions, contact the admins and file a complaint. You will get a fair hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a slingshot frame is not a slingshot without bands? Are you being serious right now? What is a slingshot frame if not a slingshot? A worthless chunk of wood/metal? Everyone knows a slingshot frame, with or without a band is a slingshot. All you are doing is embracing a silly argument that was meant to provoke further arguments in the SOTM thread, not as a serious defense, and it amazes me you can't understand that or that you think we are so stupid as not to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believe that an unbanded frame is a slingshot I challenge you to a shootout, your unbanded frame against my slingshot. If you don't understand that, what am I supposed to think?
Click to expand...

Henry, I respect you. I think you know that. But I'm nonplussed that you would have such an absurd opinion. You have really surprised me here. I still respect you, of course, but couldn't disagree any stronger. What you just said is, to me, laughable.


----------



## devils son in law

Hmmmm, I just looked at the vendors listed on the forums here and a few of them are showing off their "slingshots" without banding........maybe they need to be more informed of what they are selling? Buyer beware!!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Hey fellas,

I feel like we are making real progress! There are less complaints about weather or not a hand and a band equals a slingshot and more about weather or not a frame sans bands does not. In any case it feels like it's about time to lock this one down. Everyone's said their piece and no communal bliss is in sight.


----------



## Imperial

NaturalFork said:


> Lets all have a beer and agree to disagree.
> 
> :drinkup: :drinkup: :drinkup:


----------



## StretchandEat

At least now I can tell people that the only reason my frames aren't nominated or win SSOTM is because they weren't banded in the pic.. the only reason


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cranky Hank said:


> ...an unbanded frame is a slingshot...


These are the only consecutive words in your statement that make a lick of sense, Red.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Tentacle Toast said:


> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...an unbanded frame is a slingshot...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only consecutive words in your statement tthat make a lick of sense, Red.
Click to expand...

An unbanded frame *IS* an *IMPLIED* slingshot.
A hand with bands is simply a hand *USED AS* a slingshot.

If you don't understand this huge difference...
*forget about it!* 
(Al Pacino in "Donnie Brasco")


----------



## Viper010

I still say if a badge was to be awarded fairly and according to last months and previous months SSOTM rules, the award should go to MJs mom and dad, because THEY made HIM, and thus also MADE HIS HAND. And since they are not registered members of this community, they are not eligible for badges either.

So.... I urge MJ to show a little respect for the rules, the community, and ESPECIALLY the craftsmen that DID in fact busy their hump in order to make something nice.

In short, he should have laughed at being nominated, laughed even harder at actually receiving second place award, and respectfully declined to take it. So Sharker could take his rightful second place, and whoever was nr 4 could have gotten 3rd.

But apparently, getting an undeserved badge to show off, was more important to him than keeping the respect of his fellow forum members and not turning this competition into a world wide laughing stock. Sheesh.....

I love you MJ and I respect you man, same for Treefork but you guys made a boo-boo letting this one play out the way it did.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Cranky Hank said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy for you maybe. We, on the other hand, respect Forum rules. MJ's badge was won fair and square under the rules that existed at the time. He has done no9thig for which to be reprimanded.
> 
> 
> 
> That's false!
> Yiu didn't respect forum rules.
> Forum rule is "slingshot of the month" and the dictionary of your language is clear and even it was clear before the last SSOTM. Maybe do you need a rule to understand your language?
> You are saying something like: "before, in this forum, a slingshot was anything with elasics that can shoot, from now this forum is aligned to the english language of the dictionary"
> 
> Didn't you know your language before?
> 
> About MJ behavior: if you think that a mod could abuse of his position and change pictures as he wants, only for jeer who legitimately talk against him with education, then it's ok. But remember he's not a normal member, he is a moderator and a moderator should to moderate, not to provoke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "slingshot of the month" is a title, not a rule. The vast majority of winners have not been slingshots, just frames. Nothing in the rules specified that a slingshot had to be complete with all three major components, frame, rubber, and pouch assembled into a whole. We fixed that.
> 
> Well, my high school English teacher, most of my friends, and a number of commercial publishers consider my English acceptable, but I AM a native Texan.......
> 
> Yeah, I've heard the idea that 'moderators should shut up and moderate' before. We are members here, too, and as much entitled to our opinions as anyone else. If you really believe any of us abuse our positions by expressing our opinions, contact the admins and file a complaint. You will get a fair hearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a slingshot frame is not a slingshot without bands? Are you being serious right now? What is a slingshot frame if not a slingshot? A worthless chunk of wood/metal? Everyone knows a slingshot frame, with or without a band is a slingshot. All you are doing is embracing a silly argument that was meant to provoke further arguments in the SOTM thread, not as a serious defense, and it amazes me you can't understand that or that you think we are so stupid as not to understand that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believe that an unbanded frame is a slingshot I challenge you to a shootout, your unbanded frame against my slingshot. If you don't understand that, what am I supposed to think?
Click to expand...

LMAO, Sad man, sad and pathetic. No, I don't "believe" an unbanded frame is a slingshot. I know, as absolute fact, that it is a slingshot as does every other person on these boards INCLUDING YOU. You think we all don't see this silly argument for exactly what it is? It's a temper tantrum over how we "dare oppose a mod being awarded a prize he wouldn't have gotten if he weren't a mod" and you know it. Lets be honest, if MJ were a regular member, even a sponsor, his nomination would have been tossed out because you all know the SSOTM is about crafting, and there was NO crafting involved in his entrance. All this drama going on now is just your way of defending the indefensible. Quite frankly your argument is childish and we all know it, just look at the replies and try, for once, to pretend like more opinions exist than just yours.


----------



## DEDO

Ahahahahahah una fionda senza elastici non è una fionda ma una mano con gli elastici è candidata a migliore fionda del mese! Sarà forse perché è un prodotto degli amici degli amici? Qualcuno poi si offende se gli si dice che sono metodi mafiosi...


----------



## Resigned User

Ma che c'entra!!!??? Tu non capisci Compà... 
Una fionda senza elastici non è una fionda ADESSO... prima che vincesse la mano di un mod qualsiasi cosa poteva essere una fionda... Compreso un pezzo di nulla con due bande attaccate sopra... Ora invece una fionda deve essere composta da un manico e da una forca ma non si può ancora definire "fionda" se non ci metti gli elastici...

Vedi!? Sei tu che non capisci !!!

Questa NON è una fionda









Questa È una fionda









Se osservi bene non è difficile da capire... 
Elastici uguale fionda
No elastici no fionda

Simple


----------



## devils son in law

It is simple both pictures show a slingshot! A beautiful slingshot at that! :bowdown:

One picture shows it banded the other, without bands. As I said, go to any vendor's page and they all show a basic frame described as a "slingshot". That was always understood until this month's contest.

I certainly hope everyone can have an opinion and still be cordial and remain friends, because none of us agree on everything.


----------



## Resigned User

No fionda









Fionda 









No fionda









Fionda


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

I'm confused now...
I bought a slingshot, but...
What's this...thing???


----------



## DEDO

Guardando la 3° foto si capisce che è una fionda dai segni dei fork hit....


----------



## Resigned User

Genoa Slingshot said:


> I'm confused now...
> I bought a slingshot, but...
> What's this...thing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x267.jpg


I suggest you to pretend your money back Bro...
This is not a slingshots


----------



## M.J

Why don't you guys dry your freaking tears and go outside?
Surely you have slingshots that have been neglected while you spend 20 hours a day on the computer arguing about shit that doesn't matter, yes?
Go band up your fork or your stupid foot or whatever and get over it already.


----------



## Resigned User

Are u angry now?


----------



## Resigned User

Did u need a hug?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Widget said:


> Are u angry now?


If he's not, he should be. I've never seen such a display of adolescent nonsense from folks I thought were reasonable adults over a nothing burger, and I do FaceBook. You people should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Resigned User

We!?!?!? You make nonsense... Pretend to be right.. And we must be ashamed?!?! 
Ridiculous


----------



## Resigned User

Last thing... 
Respect for others work must be the first thing..

Respect!!!


----------



## Resigned User

E due!!! 
Bastava anche una volta sola
Hahahaha


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Widget said:


> E due!!!
> Bastava anche una volta sola
> Hahahaha


Do you think I'm angry, Widget? Disappointed, yes, but not angry.


----------



## brucered

Genoa Slingshot said:


> I'm confused now...
> I bought a slingshot, but...
> What's this...thing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x267.jpg





Widget said:


> I suggest you to pretend your money back Bro...
> This is not a slingshots


I know what happened....he was under the impression, the black forked object being held by a hand was a slingshot. When in fact, the hand holding that item was the actual slingshot! 

Neither were banded, so it was difficult to tell.


----------



## Resigned User

Cranky Hank said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> E due!!!
> Bastava anche una volta sola
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I'm angry, Widget? Disappointed, yes, but not angry.
Click to expand...

My last post was for Dedo because he post two time the same post


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Widget said:


> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> E due!!!
> Bastava anche una volta sola
> Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I'm angry, Widget? Disappointed, yes, but not angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last post was for Dedo because he post two time the same post
Click to expand...

My bad.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Widget said:


> Are u angry now?





Widget said:


> Did u need a hug?


Hahahaha! You have been crying about this for days!!! The fact that you think that this is some sort of mod conspearisy is hilarious. To what end? Why would they do this? Were they tired of the forum running smoothly and needed a little excitement? My favorite part is that a rule change was made in an attempt to provent the very thing you objected to from happening again and as a result you decided to double down on the complaining. They were trying to be fair and clear about what was eligible for SSOTM. Perhaps the phrase "functioning slingshot" should have been used. But I suspect that they, the mods assumed that you, the members at large would automatically understand this. Let's not get cought up on the minutia of the wording but accecpt the general intent of the rule.

It is clear to me now that no changes will be made to last months SSOTM metal winners. So Don Quixote, if it makes you happy, keep tilting at windmills.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

As a builder I prefer the banded rule. I think the "wrap and tuck" method is sort of an ugly way to attach bands. That's why I seldom use it. If we are to judge a slingshot perhaps it's best we see it in its intended state.

If it truly was up to me this nonsense would have ended long ago.


----------



## Resigned User

you said:


> ... this nonsense would have ended long ago.


This is the best part of all your posts until now...

This nonsense has to stopped just when a hand "made" by non registered members was accepted to be in the contest

Staff... This above is one of your rules... Isn't it?!


----------



## daveee88

I totally agree...It's madness that a hand would be nominated let alone win 2nd place...but like others have said, what's the use in crying over spilled milk? This post is 9 pages of the same repetitive comments and nothing is gonna get changed or resolved. Where does it end?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

DEDO, I have removed two personal attacks made by you. Please refrain from attacking other members.


----------



## Resigned User

Henry
Please remove the post of MJ too... He attacked my foot by saying it is stupid...


----------



## daveee88

Henry
Please remove the post of MJ too... He attacked my foot by saying it is stupid...

This is like listening to an argument between my kids...this post is one of the craziest things I've seen in my 4 years as a member of this forum


----------



## Resigned User

daveee88 said:


> Henry
> Please remove the post of MJ too... He attacked my foot by saying it is stupid...
> 
> This is like listening to an argument between my kids...this post is one of the craziest things I've seen in my 4 years as a member of this forum


If u don't understand sarcasm... It's better u don't interact with other people... Not everyone have the time to explain u when he is joking

Henry for sure understand my meaning


----------



## daveee88

I was referring to the entire post...not just your comment. As I said I completely agree but what's done is done...the complaining and whining is pointless and borderline childish. No matter what is said on here..the mods are not going to change their minds or last months ssotm results


----------



## Resigned User

They don't go back.. That's clear...

But everyone can see what happens and everyone can make his considerations

If we don't write down about this behavior... No one noticed it... Or at least not all


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

daveee88 said:


> I was referring to the entire post...not just your comment. As I said I completely agree but what's done is done...the complaining and whining is pointless and borderline childish. No matter what is said on here..the mods are not going to change their minds or last months ssotm results


You keep reason!
But...
Unfortunately the mods have deleted the last SSOTM voting topic, it would be useful to understand.
First: why mods didn't say nothing before the end of votation?
It's easy, now, to say "what is done is done" maybe it was better if mods came before in the argument do maybe we could resolve the issue faster.
Second: who talk about mods conspirancy is very silly, this is not a mods conspiracy issue, this is mods mistake issue. They, rather than admit the obvious error, continue to defend the indefensible.
Third: I've done a post (one of the first post on the voting topic) where, legitimately and with education, I wrote few reasons of why IMHO the MJ's momma non-slingshot shouldn't be in the contest. Well, the reply to my post was MJ changed the picture of the topic (always that's the first picture posted in the topic) with the picture of his non-slingshot. He didn't do it to advantage himself in the contest, he did it only to jeer who was criticizing legitimately his non-slingshot. When I asked about this, he offended the intelligence of all the members of the forum and change the pic with the logo I posted few post ago. While it was happening, where were the staff? I wrote to the new admin (the boss of vertical scope) but I didn't recieve any answer.
Then MJ, the moderator, begin to be bully.

So, what we talking about?

What is done is done??? It don't seems so.

But ok, we accepted the end of the story...
But...
The mods release a topic where they say the rule changed and the next slingshot nominate, must be banded.
What??? The controversy was for an hand as a slingshot and you want to resolve it by a rule that the slingshot must be banded??? And I should don't say nothing???
Absolutely I don't!
The minimum is that the mods say "we are sorry, guys, we have mistaked. Now what is done it is done but you have our apologies"
But they don't...they continue their way...
I...I don't know...I'm dismayed...maybe we are on candid camera!


----------



## daveee88

I understand that people want to voice their disgust/disappointment or whatever it is their feeling but people HAVE done that.. some people have done it a few times over. I'm not saying it's wrong to have an opinion on the subject but like I said, where does it end? This post is going round in circles and there seems to be a lot of the same things being said just worded a bit differently. Like I've said twice already I agree with most of your points but like the mods have pointed out, there was no rule to say that MJ'S hand couldn't be entered so what can they do?


----------



## daveee88

It just seems that rather than learn from the disaster that was August's SSOTM...people just wanna dwell on what should have been.


----------



## Resigned User

You are wrong Dave 
Rules say that ONLY slingshots made by members can be nominate... And no one can tell me that MJ hand (slingshot or not a slingshot) was made by him

So stop climbing mirrors and admit the big big error


----------



## Henry the Hermit

DEDO and Widget, give it a rest. You've both had your say many times over. Leave this dead horse in peace.


----------



## Resigned User

Widget said:


> So stop climbing mirrors and admit the big big error


Not you must admit... But the staff

They must respect the rules they made first of all


----------



## daveee88

Widget...you are a very hostile person. I have nothing to admit so climb down from that big horse of yours. This post has just been full of people moaning and bitching about the mods failings and so on...people that weren't even nominated for SSOTM to begin with! Again I respect everyone's right to an opinion but surely it's the members that WERE nominated that should feel angry and cheated...yet we've not really heard anything from any of them. Just the same repetitive, regurgitated comments from the same few members


----------



## Resigned User

Cranky Hank said:


> DEDO and Widget, give it a rest. You've both had your say many times over. Leave this dead horse in peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat-dead-horse.gif


That's what I need

Now you have admit your fail

Thx Henry

That's enough for me ;-)


----------



## Resigned User

daveee88 said:


> Widget...you are a very hostile person. I have nothing to admit so climb down from that big horse of yours. This post has just been full of people moaning and bitching about the mods failings and so on...people that weren't even nominated for SSOTM to begin with! Again I respect everyone's right to an opinion but surely it's the members that WERE nominated that should feel angry and cheated...yet we've not really heard anything from any of them. Just the same repetitive, regurgitated comments from the same few members


Read my post



Widget said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> So stop climbing mirrors and admit the big big error
> 
> 
> 
> Not you must admit... But the staff
> 
> They must respect the rules they made first of all
Click to expand...


----------



## daveee88

You corrected that after I replied so for that I apologise


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Genoa assumes that it is clear that a mistake was made by the mods. I feel no mistake was made and thus no action is required.

Are all naturals planted and grown by the builder or are they just shaped by them? I suspect that MJ wasn't born with his hand in that configuration.


----------



## Resigned User

No problem


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

daveee88 said:


> It just seems that rather than learn from the disaster that was August's SSOTM...people just wanna dwell on what should have been.


You are reasonable guy, and keep reason again, but is better say you would keep reason.
You talk about learn from the disater that was august's SSOTM, but who have to learn?
The mods have learned so well that to solve the problem if a banded hand is a slingshot, the made a rule of the slingshot in contest must be banded!
What kind of logic is behind this decision? What they have learned?


----------



## Resigned User

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Genoa assumes that it is clear that a mistake was made by the mods. I feel no mistake was made and thus no action is required.
> 
> Are all naturals planted and grown by the builder or are they just shaped by them? I suspect that MJ wasn't born with his hand in that configuration.


Speechless


----------



## daveee88

I don't have an opinion on the whole 'banded slingshot' rule because I dont really build slingshots therefore will not be nominated. My comments and opinion all relate to this tiresome topic and the fact it has been beaten to death yet nothing has changed since the very first comment was made 10 odd pages ago. I agree that even though there was no rule about the MJ'S hand slingshot..maybe common sense should have prevailed but I also agree that what has happened should remain.


----------



## honorary pie

I've been only loosely following since there's been so much stupidity happening ..

question to the Mods --

I know rigidly following the letter is how you guys like to roll. the issue I see is that people may be excluded for not knowing. will there be a way to notify (sub-heading in homemades) Posters BEFORE they submit their work to thread, that banding is a requirement for SSOTM eligibility? I can see many new guys so eager to show off their work, that banding goes to the wayside, and they may not even posess the work at the time of nomination. Or will forgiveness be granted in the case of obvious slingshots unbanded.. I know you can't confirm the latter, but consideration toward newer posters will help keep the contest alive.. and frankly, I like seeing it happen,


----------



## NaturalFork

When you check your inbox ..


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Can someone tell me the functional deference between these two non traditional slingshots? Both use a device to hold the bands together, one a ring and the other an extra pouch. Bouth use fingers as the forks. Genoa finds one an affront to all things slingshot and the other he liked and even left a favorable comment for. I find them to be both fine examples of a functiong slingshot.


----------



## CornDawg

Functional difference? None. But I'd expect nothing less from a Rubber Medalist. The fact that he appears to be ducking Volp should not detract from the immortalization of his southpaw. Volp is a Master, there's bound to be some apprehension. :stickpoke:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Can someone tell me the functional deference between these two non traditional slingshots? Both use a device to hold the bands together, one a ring and the other an extra pouch. Bouth use fingers as the forks. Genoa finds one an affront to all things slingshot and the other he liked and even left a favorable comment for. I find them to be both fine examples of a functiong slingshot.


I'd like to talk with you about this irrilevant topic, but, for not further sully this thread, if you want, we can continue via pm...


----------



## brucered

This was also the first time I noticed one of the Nominees for SSOTM to post about "wanting to win or be proud to win" in the actual voting thread. MJ posted something to that effect and I found it a bit out of place, considering the entry and controversy they had to know would unfold.


----------



## NaturalFork

CornDawg said:


> Functional difference? None. But I'd expect nothing less from a Rubber Medalist. The fact that he appears to be ducking Volp should not detract from the immortalization of his southpaw. Volp is a Master, there's bound to be some apprehension. :stickpoke:


You have clearly never seen MJ shoot. He is one of the best in the game. He didn't nominate himself, he won second on something that was VOTED UPON.

Not to take away from Volp ... he is indeed, a master.


----------



## CornDawg

I've seen MJ shoot. I consider his videos a requisite for trying to learn this craft. Volp, however, is... transcendent.

I think he has MJ for breakfast, with a little left over for a snack before lunch.

I say this knowing the lurking danger, but you have never tasted the stuff my wife uses to glue her popcorn balls together. It's like a cross between caramel and toffee, scrumptious. I can't quit on it yet.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

M.J said:


> Why don't you guys dry your freaking tears and go outside?
> Surely you have slingshots that have been neglected while you spend 20 hours a day on the computer arguing about **** that doesn't matter, yes?
> Go band up your fork or your stupid foot or whatever and get over it already.


Really? Doesn't matter? If that were true you'd have taken yourself out of the running, or you'd have stopped all the drama by telling beanflip you didn't want the second place award. Obviously to you this thing that you say doesn't matter absolutely matters more than this entire community.


----------



## NaturalFork

Phoul Mouth said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you guys dry your freaking tears and go outside?
> Surely you have slingshots that have been neglected while you spend 20 hours a day on the computer arguing about **** that doesn't matter, yes?
> Go band up your fork or your stupid foot or whatever and get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Doesn't matter? If that were true you'd have taken yoruself out of the running, or you'd have stopped all the drama by telling beanflip you didn't want the second place award. Obviously to you this thing that you say doesn't matter absolutely matters more than this entire community.
Click to expand...

OR ... he feels it is a genuine entry and deserves the second place win?

I suppose something like this was bound to happen eventually. The new rules are not that intrusive. You can show pics of it unbanded all you want. Just include one where it is banded. If it takes such a massive effort to band a slingshot ... perhaps the design isn't worthy of SSOTM in the first place.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

....the sun never sets....


----------



## NightKnight

LOL This thread is rapidly heading toward Godwin's Law: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%27s_law

Bottom line: Someone nominated M.J's banded hand for SSOTM, because the rules didn't prevent it, and the MEMBERS of this site voted him to 2nd place. We, the moderation team, WILL NOT revert or alter the rankings that the members voted into place. To prevent this from happening again, we have now implemented a rule for future months that will ensure that a slingshot is functional and has the required components as defined in the dictionary.

To those that are sending me PMs on this....I will not be responding to you, as the complaints about the moderators on this subject are baseless.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

NaturalFork said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you guys dry your freaking tears and go outside?
> Surely you have slingshots that have been neglected while you spend 20 hours a day on the computer arguing about **** that doesn't matter, yes?
> Go band up your fork or your stupid foot or whatever and get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Doesn't matter? If that were true you'd have taken yoruself out of the running, or you'd have stopped all the drama by telling beanflip you didn't want the second place award. Obviously to you this thing that you say doesn't matter absolutely matters more than this entire community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OR ... he feels it is a genuine entry and deserves the second place win?
> 
> I suppose something like this was bound to happen eventually. The new rules are not that intrusive. You can show pics of it unbanded all you want. Just include one where it is banded. If it takes such a massive effort to band a slingshot ... perhaps the design isn't worthy of SSOTM in the first place.
Click to expand...

The new rule doesn't stop ANYONE from entering a hand, a foot, or their arms raised over their heads holding bands in each hand. The ONLY thing the rule does is force people to band up slingshots because some how a slingshot is not actually a slingshot without bands on it.... LMAO


----------



## NaturalFork

NightKnight said:


> LOL This thread is rapidly heading toward Godwin's Law: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%27s_law
> 
> Bottom line: Someone nominated M.J's banded hand for SSOTM, because the rules didn't prevent it, and the MEMBERS of this site voted him to 2nd place. We, the moderation team, WILL NOT revert or alter the rankings that the members voted into place. To prevent this from happening again, we have now implemented a rule for future months that will ensure that a slingshot is functional and has the required components as defined in the dictionary.
> 
> To those that are sending me PMs on this....I will not be responding to you, as the complaints about the moderators on this subject are baseless.


I feel like your avatar should look like this after this debacle


----------



## pult421

I just realized. Mj has his bands attached to a pouch. No one has realized.. that he banded a pouch.. if slingshots need to be banded.. then technically . He banded his pouchshot?? Which if thats the case.. wording was wrong and it should not have been called mjs hand. But rather... mjs pouchshot.


----------



## pult421

He won second with his pouch shot.. first ive seen that way. I use looped tubes.. technically.. that would mean my fingers or hand was the slingshot.. i innovated.. but didnt invent or make my hand slingshot.


----------



## pult421

People.. get creative.. thats all. Not to say the stuff made in july wasnt amazing. But like jt said.. maybe people want pizazz and awe instead of whats expected normally.. be irregular people..


----------



## pult421

A slingshot.. should function.. otherwise.. its either.. a bandset or a frame.. i can have a car.. but if it had no tires.. would you still feel comfortable saying its a car.. if your parents gave you a car.. with no wheels on it.. what would you say.. this shit aint a car . A car has wheels.. but if they took the top half back and gave you tires.. you would throw a fit.. a car.. is a car in its entirety.. so is a slingshot.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Well, there goes another 20 minutes of my life I`ll never get back !


----------



## pult421

AZ Stinger said:


> Well, there goes another 20 minutes of my life I`ll never get back !


 amazon has a deal on 20 minutes of life back for only 50 bucks !!! Lol hope all is well man.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*The whole human circus weighed in on this entertaining thread - *

*Those who jump up and down, hurl insults ... and then demand respect.*

*Those with authority issues who try to bitchslap those in authority. *

*Those with nothing to add but say it anyway.*

*Spectators like me who are just happy to be alive.*



*"The road goes on forever and the party never ends." - Robert Earl Keen*


----------



## pult421

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *The whole human circus weighed in on this entertaining thread - *
> 
> *Those who jump up and down, hurl insults ... and then demand respect.*
> 
> *Those with authority issues who try to bitchslap those in authority. *
> 
> *Those with nothing to add but say it anyway.*
> 
> *Spectators like me who are just happy to be alive.*
> 
> *"The road goes on forever and the party never ends." - Robert Earl Keen*


 this sums up life as we know it.


----------



## CornDawg

Yup, it was a doozy Nipples. So who's your pick in the Volp vs. MJ Super Ultra Mega Bareback Periscope Showdown?

Also, any thoughts on making SSOTM a weekly thing- SSOTW?


----------



## StretchandEat

I'm about to burn one and go chill over at the community for a bit.. hopefully yall will work things out and we can get back to a freindly forum


----------



## CornDawg

Bummer S&E, hey wait, wasn't "community" one of the original code words for the Hitler Youth Corps?  h34r:


----------



## CornDawg

Nope. My bad. It was the Manson family...

Godwin will have to wait.


----------



## StretchandEat

Helter-skelter skelter


----------



## Alfred E.M.

CornDawg said:


> Yup, it was a doozy Nipples. So who's your pick in the Volp vs. MJ Super Ultra Mega Bareback Periscope Showdown?
> 
> Also, any thoughts on making SSOTM a weekly thing- SSOTW?


*You are a wit, Dawg, but remember - it's only a lower case 't' that keeps you from being a twit. :neener:*


----------



## NightKnight

CornDawg said:


> Hitler Youth Corps?  h34r:


I thought it would come, but not this way! :rofl:


----------



## NightKnight

NaturalFork said:


> I feel like your avatar should look like this after this debacle


I am tempted!! LOL


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

NightKnight said:


> Bottom line: Someone nominated M.J's banded hand for SSOTM, because the rules didn't prevent it, and the MEMBERS of this site voted him to 2nd place. We, the moderation team, WILL NOT revert or alter the rankings that the members voted into place.


Ok, I accept your decision, you are the boss.
But, please be honest with us and with you, don't say: "the rules didn't prevent it" because if the contest is called slingshot of the month and the dictionary say clearly what is a slingshot, you don't need any other rule, the rule is implicit.
Anyway, ok...congrats to the winners.



NaturalFork said:


> I feel like your avatar should look like this after this debacle


Rather, it seems that your avatar is saluting a large part of the forum's members like this:


----------



## treefork

Oh ya . That's the new Finger Shot . You need to post another pic of it banded up ready to shoot !


----------



## NightKnight

Genoa Slingshot said:


> a large part of the forum's members


....I think not. But you are certainly entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

I just wish they'd stop calling it "bareback". I tend to visualize conversation more than I'd like to


----------



## pult421

Tentacle Toast said:


> I just wish they'd stop calling it "bareback". I tend to visualize conversation more than I'd like to


 south park does it to people dude.


----------



## CornDawg

Probably because of that movie TT. "Escape to Bareback Mountain" or some such. I understand S'mores weren't the highlight of their camp outs...


----------



## Tentacle Toast

pult421 said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish they'd stop calling it "bareback". I tend to visualize conversation more than I'd like to
> 
> 
> 
> south park does it to people dude.
Click to expand...

Don't watch it, &...


CornDawg said:


> Probably because of that movie TT. "Escape to Bareback Mountain" or some such. I understand S'mores weren't the highlight of their camp outs...


...I don't even want to know what you're talking about o.0

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## quarterinmynose

Edit: Lol. Nevermind.


----------



## SimpleShot

WOW!! Just....wow

I realize we are a bunch of grown a$$ men playing with slingshots...but wow.

Go shoot your freakin' slingshots and move on!


----------



## Imperial

so. . . . . . . . . is this a slingshot?










seriously, this was a fun read. much ado about nothing. forum drama once in a while is great for the forum in the long run, why? because it shows that people on this forum love slingshots !


----------



## pult421

He doesnt watch south park... i thought this was amurica!


----------



## Viper010

Imperial said:


> so. . . . . . . . . is this a slingshot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, this was a fun read. much ado about nothing. forum drama once in a while is great for the forum in the long run, why? because it shows that people on this forum love slingshots !


Looks like a slingshot to me, and a sexy one, too! Way more deserving of a SSOTM title than some guys hairy mit if you ask me.

Also, why are the all the mods so expertly steering around my question/ objection?

The SSOTM award normally goes to the BUILDER of a nice slingshot. NOT to the recipient/owner. So.... MJs badge should not have gone to him BUT TO HIS PARENTS!! THE ONES WHO MADE HIM, THUS ALSO MADE HIS HAND. And since they are not registered members, THEY ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR BADGES!

So, MJ, if you have even a single honorable bone in that hand of yours, or any other part of your body, stand up, apologize AND GIVE THE DAMN BADGE TO SHARKER, who DOES actually deserve recognition for building something nice!

Like I said MJ, I love and respect you man, like I do all my fellow forum members. But that respect is dwindling by the second.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Dude, still?...... It's over man, let it go. If it's any consolation you are on the record as objecting to last months silver place winner.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> ...If you are truly a fan of the contest perhaps it's best served by ending this silly debate...





you'llshootyereyeout said:


> ...In any case it feels like it's about time to lock this one down...





you'llshootyereyeout said:


> ...If it truly was up to me this nonsense would have ended long ago.





you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Dude, still?...... It's over man, let it go....


You, uh...don't really mean it, do you? :rofl:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

you said:


> Dude, still?...... It's over man, let it go. If it's any consolation you are on the record as objecting to last months silver place winner.


What Viper says is an intresting point.
If you are tired of read this topic, you can tap on "unfollow this topic" and go to do your stuff.
P.S. my invitation of talk about your irrilevant topic is slill valid.


----------



## CornDawg

Forgive me, but I'm wondering this morning how the new rule will affect telekinetic shooters, those of us with the ability to propel ammo via sheer will and dynamic thought? I'm afraid pictures, both banded and unbanded, just look like my forehead...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

TT when you put them all together like that it makes me seem even more right! If only people would listen and stop accusing MJ and the other mods of wrong doing and accecpt the way things have worked out we could put an end to all this.


----------



## NightKnight

Viper010 said:


> Also, why are the all the mods so expertly steering around my question/ objection?
> 
> The SSOTM award normally goes to the BUILDER of a nice slingshot. NOT to the recipient/owner. So.... MJs badge should not have gone to him BUT TO HIS PARENTS!! THE ONES WHO MADE HIM, THUS ALSO MADE HIS HAND. And since they are not registered members, THEY ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR BADGES!


Because it is an asinine question that until this very moment I did not feel like answering. If you ask who "builder" of the flesh in M.J's hand I would ask you who was the "builder" of the wood used in other slingshots? I would say that both materials had the same intelligent "builder" that made all materials we see and know in the universe (as my faith/belief leads me). The usage of the word builder, as used and referred to in the rules, is referencing the one who fashions or forms the materials, and not the one who made the materials.


----------



## treefork




----------



## CornDawg

I call it the "*Mind Shot*."










I know it's probably not SSOTM worthy, but I would think a Rubber Medal isn't out of the question.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

NightKnight said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why are the all the mods so expertly steering around my question/ objection?
> The SSOTM award normally goes to the BUILDER of a nice slingshot. NOT to the recipient/owner. So.... MJs badge should not have gone to him BUT TO HIS PARENTS!! THE ONES WHO MADE HIM, THUS ALSO MADE HIS HAND. And since they are not registered members, THEY ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR BADGES!
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is an asinine question that until this very moment I did not feel like answering. If you ask who "builder" of the flesh in M.J's hand I would ask you who was the "builder" of the wood used in other slingshots? I would say that both materials had the same intelligent "builder" that made all materials we see and know in the universe (as my faith/belief leads me). The usage of the word builder, as used and referred to in the rules, is referencing the one who fashions or forms the materials, and not the one who made the materials.
Click to expand...

Excuse me Sir,
The non-slingshot, object of the controversy, is called:
Ultimate Ergo by MJ's Momma.
In the history of the SSOTM, people who's earned the badge always was the name after the word "by", and now that name is an unregistered name.
Why?
Or you broke the rules and this is bad,
or that was a joke and as a joke it should be managed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

For cryin' out loud, guys, give it a rest already.


----------



## Viper010

NightKnight said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why are the all the mods so expertly steering around my question/ objection?
> 
> The SSOTM award normally goes to the BUILDER of a nice slingshot. NOT to the recipient/owner. So.... MJs badge should not have gone to him BUT TO HIS PARENTS!! THE ONES WHO MADE HIM, THUS ALSO MADE HIS HAND. And since they are not registered members, THEY ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR BADGES!
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is an asinine question that until this very moment I did not feel like answering. If you ask who "builder" of the flesh in M.J's hand I would ask you who was the "builder" of the wood used in other slingshots? I would say that both materials had the same intelligent "builder" that made all materials we see and know in the universe (as my faith/belief leads me). The usage of the word builder, as used and referred to in the rules, is referencing the one who fashions or forms the materials, and not the one who made the materials.
Click to expand...

So what you're saying here is all SSOTM badges, past present and future, should be awarded to God/ Mother Nature/ the Universe/ the Big Bang / whatever you want to call the thing you believe created everything?

By that crooked, somewhat asinine in my opinion, reasoning, MJ still doesn't qualify for this particular badge. He may be regarded as a shooting god by some, but I think we can safely say he is not actually God.


----------



## Viper010

Right?


----------



## NightKnight

Viper010 said:


> So what you're saying here is all SSOTM badges, past present and future, should be awarded to God/ Mother Nature/ the Universe/ the Big Bang / whatever you want to call the thing you believe created everything?


I'll just leave this here so you can re-read it.



NightKnight said:


> The usage of the word builder, as used and referred to in the rules, is referencing the one who fashions or forms the materials, and not the one who made the materials.


----------



## treefork




----------



## RyanL

Holy Crap!!!! Following this has been quite humorous and interesting but now it's like listening to my child ask "WHY?" every time I try to explain something to them.

SSOTM is for fun, there is no money or prizes out of it. I guarantee, with the exception of August 2016, most people forget who won what month with what slingshot shortly after the vote.

I have my doubts but after all this hoopla, let's hope participation in SSOTM goes up.


----------



## Toolshed

Stuff like this takes the fun right out of the fun for me....15 pages of nothing but whinging about something FUN, meant to be FUN. I voted for the best one and it didn't even place, can I b!tch about that??? ;-)


----------



## AZ Stinger

This thread is like an auto accident, I just can`t seem to look away hahahahaha


----------



## daveee88

Just wondering why the whole thing hasn't been locked down already...opinions have been voiced yet it's still going round in circles and getting no where different...


----------



## Tentacle Toast




----------



## Henry the Hermit

My apologies, guys. I succumbed to temptation and stirred the pot.


----------



## JonM




----------



## Viper010

Cranky Hank said:


> My apologies, guys. I succumbed to temptation and stirred the pot.


I think we're almost all guilty of that sin in this case, me included. Maybe it's time to stop stirring and remember guys... When you point your finger at somebody, those other three fingers are pointing back at you!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cranky Hank said:


> My apologies, guys. I succumbed to temptation and stirred the pot.


----------



## pult421

I hereby declare we have spaghetti tuesdays... on wednesdays..


----------



## Cjw

Stop guys I can't eat anymore pop corn and Bonbons following this soap opera.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

TT hahahahaha. That you think you know me so well from this thread is laughable. But whatever.

I'm mostly amused that you spent the time to go back through all that to multi quote me.

For someone who alleges not to care one way or the other on this topic it appears I have some how gotten under your skin. I don't see why else you would bother with me.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Nothin' better to do, I guess. Carry on...


----------



## Viper010

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nothin' better to do, I guess. Carry on...


Put on a dirty flick whip it out n start stroking Toast... That's gotta be a more productive way to waste time ????


----------



## brucered

You know when the Mods start name calling, it's time to lock the thread. :thumbsdown:

Just put this thread out of it's misery, before more people get banned or leave.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

brucered said:


> You know when the Mods start name calling, it's time to lock the thread. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Just put this thread out of it's misery, before more people get banned or leave.


Which mod called anyone a name?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

brucered said:


> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brucered said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know when the Mods start name calling, it's time to lock the thread. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Just put this thread out of it's misery, before more people get banned or leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Which mod called anyone a name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> You inferred that members posting in the thread were Whiney Asses or something to that effect. You didn't do it directly, but made a comment about starting a monthly contests for it called "Winney A$$ Member of the month".
> 
> Then you edited it out. I didn't think I neded a screen shot but you know which post I'm talking about .
> 
> It was embarrassing to see the mods stoop to this level of commenting.
Click to expand...

If I didn't do it directly, then it's not name calling. Name calling is when you write "_______ is a _______", or words to that effect. I assume that you are one of those folks who believe moderators should be seen occasionally and not heard. We are people just like everyone else, have opinions, and from time to time, suffer from frustration just like everybody else, but God forbid one of us should express that frustration. Also, I did what I would do to any post that actually violated the rules, and deleted it. I did that not because it violated any rule, but because it was disrespectful. I would not have deleted it if made by anyone else.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Cranky Hank said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranky Hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brucered said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know when the Mods start name calling, it's time to lock the thread. :thumbsdown:
> Just put this thread out of it's misery, before more people get banned or leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Which mod called anyone a name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?
> You inferred that members posting in the thread were Whiney Asses or something to that effect. You didn't do it directly, but made a comment about starting a monthly contests for it called "Winney A$$ Member of the month".
> Then you edited it out. I didn't think I neded a screen shot but you know which post I'm talking about .
> It was embarrassing to see the mods stoop to this level of commenting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I didn't do it directly, then it's not name calling. Name calling is when you write "_______ is a _______", or words to that effect. I assume that you are one of those folks who believe moderators should be seen occasionally and not heard. We are people just like everyone else, have opinions, and from time to time, suffer from frustration just like everybody else, but God forbid one of us should express that frustration. Also, I did what I would do to any post that actually violated the rules, and deleted it. I did that not because it violated any rule, but because it was disrespectful. I would not have deleted it if made by anyone else.
Click to expand...

My post violated no rules, yet you erased it. Far from being disrespectful, I said you'd take the gold!

Also, it's not a matter of anyone thinking that mods shouldn't be seen/heard..."god forbid we express frustration"...sure, nobody would stop you from doing that (you do SOO so much as it is), but as a mod, you have to realize that a certain level of professionalism is going to be expected of you ( I know, I know, paid or not), no matter how many excuses or justifications you throw at it, Red.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Viper010 said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' better to do, I guess. Carry on...
> 
> 
> 
> Put on a dirty flick whip it out n start stroking Toast... That's gotta be a more productive way to waste time
Click to expand...

He's just so blinkin' witty, I... was infatuated.


----------



## NightKnight

Guys, this isn't going to become a mod bashing session.

Additionally, dire predictions of this forum's end have been proclaimed many many times. And yet, this is still the most active slingshot community out there....

With that, this thread is closed.


----------

